# Someguy15s Perpetual 1kw Pineapple Express & More



## Someguy15 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, for the next year it looks like I'll only be running 1kw for flowering...and space is a concern for perpetual, but I really don't want to lose 3-4 weeks vegging. Going to start flowering in a day when I figure out where to stick a mother. Might need to buy a small tent to contain 1-2 small mothers in the little space I have left in the closet... stupid door opens in and I don't feel like ripping it out. Anyhow have some nice setup pics to show you tomorrow, along with the beautiful girls.

 Strain: 8x Pineapple Express 3x LA Woman
Medium: Clones in Root Riot cubes. Then into 50% Hydroton, 50% rockwool grow chunks in 2 gal Smart Pots
Growing style: Flood & drain for flower, Hand watered for veg 
 Methods: Topping, Super-cropping
Base Water: City tap, EC 0.3 mS, Ph 8.5
Nutes: Ionic Grow/Bloom/Boost & Mother Plant for my mothers
 Additives: Silica Blast, Liquid Karma, Hygrozyme, Greenfuse growth & bloom stimulator, Cal-Mag, Great White Mycorrhizae
 pH: 5.5 to 6.5, using GH Ph Down
 EC: Starting .7 mS working up to 2.2 mS
reservoir size: 30 gallons filled to 25 with nutrient solution.
Flood volume: 7-10 Gals depending on pots/flood height
 Feeding schedule: Hand watering with drain to waste for veg. 3x floods a day flowering.
Lights: 2x - 85W CFL 6500K mothers; 1000W Hortilux Super Blue
Light Schedule: Clones - 18/6; Veg - 18/6; Flower - 12/12
 Temps: 78-82 degrees f lights on; 74 degrees lights off.
Humidity: 45-55%
Circulation: 16" Air King Pedestal on low/medium, 675 CFM Can Max-Fan 8"
Odor Control: Phresh filter 6x24" 550 CFM
 Size of grow rooms: Veg/clone room - 2' x 2' x 6' space in closet; Hydro Flower room - 5' x 6' x 8' (240 cubic ft. of space); Tent 4'11" x 2'7" x 6'7".
How long Veg'd: 4 weeks or 12"


----------



## CinderellaMan (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks good man can't wait to see this grow! I have a similar setup for next round  One Love!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sweet, I got here in time for a front row seat.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah this is a nice setup right here.I want to see this express.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 30, 2010)

woooohoooo. cant wait to see another amazing grow!!! heyy wats the plant thats in the back left corner thats flowering??


----------



## litljohn (Aug 30, 2010)

looks good,glad to see you got the move done with no problems,i have my inspection today so i had to breakdown and hide my grow for atleast a few hours.


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 30, 2010)

CinderellaMan said:


> Looks good man can't wait to see this grow! I have a similar setup for next round  One Love!


 Nice man, your ladies are looking great for your first round, I'll be sure to check that out.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Sweet, I got here in time for a front row seat.


 Glad to have you. Hey I was wondering if you do a full sealed setup for co2 or if you do fill/vent cycles? A/C is out of the question for now because it's a walkin' on a interior wall of the building, but I was thinking maybe my fan could be killed for 30 mins at a time for injections, is it even worth running it in this fashion?


wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah this is a nice setup right here.I want to see this express.


 Thanks, glad to have your support! Girls are getting their first 12 hours of dark right now, 8 short weeks until harvest!


chb444220 said:


> woooohoooo. cant wait to see another amazing grow!!! heyy wats the plant thats in the back left corner thats flowering??


 haha thanks man, the flowering girl is the Afgan Kush...she just wasn't quite ready to be chopped before the move. I'd say she's got about a week left based on the hairs/trics, can't wait to try her. smells intoxicating like the PE but with a whole different scent.


litljohn said:


> looks good,glad to see you got the move done with no problems,i have my inspection today so i had to breakdown and hide my grow for atleast a few hours.


 Yea the girls made it ok... my 30 gal tubs with lids only ended up being 18 inches tall and most of my plants were 24+ inches including the pot height, so they got supper cropped by the lids. But they made a quick recovery and look great under the 1k. Inspections SUCK man, if they did a full one I'd be fucked...to much stuff to hide. My issue is in flowering... kill the fan for the noise and then the plants just start wreaking. I've decided turning the carbon filter off is never worth it for me lol



Thanks for stoppin' in everyone, I'll update pics about once a week and let you know my new trials and tribulations in my new place. I have decided to let the LA Woman strain go, in search of better options. So I'll be flowering 8x PE and 3x LA this round...Looking to get a small mother tent and keeping a PE mother and a Afgan Kush mother for next round...but due to timing of seeds, mothers & cloning, next round might be pure PE...o what a tragedy.


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 30, 2010)

Forgot to upload a important pic. If you look at pic 1 in the first post, this is the other side of that right wall. Looks clean as hell, but it's so loud it would be hard to just say 'o that's just the fart fan'


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL that's awesome with the vent. Hey man I see you're going perpetual. I plan on doing the same thing on my next grow. Good luck man I'm subbed!
*This is what I'm basing my next grow on*


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 30, 2010)

damn man looking fucking gorgeous as always! Very happily subd, I'll be watching from the sidelines. +rep it if I can


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 30, 2010)

Some shots of the new mother tent. Using a GL60 (2'x2'x5'3") with 2 85 watt cfls and a small fan for exhaust. This gives me just enough space for 2 small mothers and a cloning tray. Now I just have to figure out where to veg for 3-4 weeks under the 4' 8 tube and I'm ready to rock for another year.


----------



## maniacal420 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking nice and clean as always. I'll be checking in on you! lol


----------



## kickflipdipstik (Aug 31, 2010)

nice veg tent setup! can't wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## notoriousb (Sep 1, 2010)

high and scribed man


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 1, 2010)

oJUICEBOXo said:


> LOL that's awesome with the vent. Hey man I see you're going perpetual. I plan on doing the same thing on my next grow. Good luck man I'm subbed!
> *This is what I'm basing my next grow on*


 Link didn't work. I have been perpetual ever since my second harvest. I like to veg 4 weeks, so I just take clones 2 weeks after I start flowering one batch. I run even 8 week harvests, so 2 weeks to root, 4 weeks to veg and they are perfect to go right into 12/12.


HookdOnChronics said:


> damn man looking fucking gorgeous as always! Very happily subd, I'll be watching from the sidelines. +rep it if I can


 Glad to have ya along man, should be a good one.


maniacal420 said:


> Looking nice and clean as always. I'll be checking in on you! lol





kickflipdipstik said:


> nice veg tent setup! can't wait to see how this one turns out!





notoriousb said:


> high and scribed man


Thanks guys...give me a few weeks I'll have some nice prebud shots up. Journals with veg suck right? everyone should just skip to start of flowering


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Thanks guys...give me a few weeks I'll have some nice prebud shots up. Journals with veg suck right? everyone should just skip to start of flowering


I have to agree with you there.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 1, 2010)

Afgan Kush is looking amazing, smelling intoxicating! Maybe about 4-5 days left on her hopefully. If the smoke is as knock out as I'm thinking it will be, I'll germ another fem seed for a mother. Unfortunately, it will take too long to give up clones for round 6, so I plan to run 25% afgan & 75% PE on round 7. Round 6 will be 100% PE


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Afgan Kush is looking amazing, smelling intoxicating! Maybe about 4-5 days left on her hopefully. If the smoke is as knock out as I'm thinking it will be, I'll germ another fem seed for a mother. Unfortunately, it will take too long to give up clones for round 6, so I plan to run 25% afgan & 75% PE on round 7. Round 6 will be 100% PE


You just make sure u put up a link i want in.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 1, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You just make sure u put up a link i want in.


 Don't worry, for the next year or so I'll probably be using this journal. Go through them too fast at 8 weeks with perpetual, so this will be more accommodating.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 1, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I have to agree with you there.


yeaa veggin is pretty boring.. =/ only gets interesting about 2-3 weeks into flowering. lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 2, 2010)

Yoo I'm subbed brotha!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 2, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Glad to have you. Hey I was wondering if you do a full sealed setup for co2 or if you do fill/vent cycles? A/C is out of the question for now because it's a walkin' on a interior wall of the building, but I was thinking maybe my fan could be killed for 30 mins at a time for injections, is it even worth running it in this fashion?
> 
> .


I don't have an exhaust fan, I do however have a portable ac that exhausts constantly. This is why I go through so much co2. I use about 15 20lb bottle per flower. It would be better to have a completely sealed room with an exhaust on a timer to run every couple hours and then re-saturate the room with co2 I guess. There are two different thoughts on a sealed room. one is that it should never have any outside infuence on the inside climate and the other is the periodic exhaust. The heat may be an issue along with the humididty if you don't exhaust. I have a de-humidifier and my ac is a combo ac/de-humidifier that I have set to dehum, so it is working to keep the humididty down as well. So in a nut shell, if you are not using ac or dehum, you will definatly want to exhaust. Hope that helps lol


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree, vegging sucks. I want action!


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 3, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Yoo I'm subbed brotha!


 Glad to have ya man, enjoying that harvest I hope. I gotta rock some milky way my damn self.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I don't have an exhaust fan, I do however have a portable ac that exhausts constantly. This is why I go through so much co2. I use about 15 20lb bottle per flower. It would be better to have a completely sealed room with an exhaust on a timer to run every couple hours and then re-saturate the room with co2 I guess. There are two different thoughts on a sealed room. one is that it should never have any outside infuence on the inside climate and the other is the periodic exhaust. The heat may be an issue along with the humididty if you don't exhaust. I have a de-humidifier and my ac is a combo ac/de-humidifier that I have set to dehum, so it is working to keep the humididty down as well. So in a nut shell, if you are not using ac or dehum, you will definatly want to exhaust. Hope that helps lol


 yeah I get ya. Thanks. I guess I will wait until I can grab a 18,000 btu split AC and the CO2 so looking at about 2,200. Going to be a minute before I can invest in that, still rocking apt grows right now...legal sure but inspections still are nerve wracking.


maniacal420 said:


> I agree, vegging sucks. I want action!


 Soon, by week 3 I usually have some nice buds forming. These things have exploded from 18" when I moved to about 28 inches now, in about a week. Really hoping for 24 ozs, here's to wishing.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah man, I am 2 weeks in and the buds are just starting. Now is when it gets fun, but stressful at the same time if you know what I mean. Best of luck to you Guy.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 6, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Yeah man, I am 2 weeks in and the buds are just starting. Now is when it gets fun, but stressful at the same time if you know what I mean. Best of luck to you Guy.


 Thanks! Glad to have everyone's support.

The ladies have grown a ton since the last update. I just super cropped them more extensively as I was running out of space already and I can only go up 6-8 more inches. They seem to be responding fine...I dunno if it's the 1000 watt over the hydro or what, but I've never seen growth like this in any of my rounds. The canopy stands about 30 inches tall and that's after i did the super cropping which bought me 6-8 more inches. Hairs are starting to emerge everywhere, hopefully have some pre-buds going in the next week. Stay tuned, it will be blown up real big in here.



Here's some shots of the left and right, compare to week 1, they have really filled out the sides.


Side By Side, Top: Day 1 Flower... Bottom: Day 7 Flower


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful canopy man. They are some happy ladies for sure.


----------



## litljohn (Sep 7, 2010)

the girls look great.i know what you mean about the crazy growth,my 6 girls jumped up to 34'' at 18 days 12/12


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Sep 7, 2010)

gahdamn dog! way WAY pretty! That 1k over that canopy is rediculous man! lol, they're obviously LOVING it!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 8, 2010)

Whoa those are becoming huge bro, hope it doesn't get too crowded up in there


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 9, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Beautiful canopy man. They are some happy ladies for sure.





litljohn said:


> the girls look great.i know what you mean about the crazy growth,my 6 girls jumped up to 34'' at 18 days 12/12





HookdOnChronics said:


> gahdamn dog! way WAY pretty! That 1k over that canopy is rediculous man! lol, they're obviously LOVING it!





BlackRoses said:


> Whoa those are becoming huge bro, hope it doesn't get too crowded up in there


Think it's going to be close, I supercropped the shit out of them to buy myself some more height, just hope it's enough. They're just starting to bud up now so time will tell.

The Afgan Kush is coming down tomorrow after about 55-60 days flowering. I think it mite have thrown a ball sack but I'm actually glad. I'll save it and polinate some of the lower PE buds with it in a couple weeks and get PE x Afgan Kush. Would be interesting to see the variation amoung the f2s as the PE likes to branch like crazy and the AK prefers single cola growth.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2010)

Well that'll be fun to watch in the next journal.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 11, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Well that'll be fun to watch in the next journal.


 Mite happen in this journal, got the suspected balls. I'll do the deed in a week or so, the girls will be in week 3 then.

Check out this afgan kush harvest! Hopefully a Oz, but we'll c.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good.I think you got a oz there.It looks dank.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice looking nug bro, should look even better dried.


----------



## litljohn (Sep 11, 2010)

that ak looks yummy,i would say you got an ounce there


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks good.I think you got a oz there.It looks dank.





BlackRoses said:


> Nice looking nug bro, should look even better dried.





litljohn said:


> that ak looks yummy,i would say you got an ounce there


Close, the plant ended up with about 25g dry. The central cola bud was 18.8g before I took the stem out.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicely done! subd +rep


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 13, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Nicely done! subd +rep


 Thank ya much, I will be updating pics tonight or tomorrow, check back things have really changed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes well done good looking bud.+Rep


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks tasty Bro. Nice work! I will be watching to see what becomes of those balls you found.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Sep 15, 2010)

damn bro that hindu looked hary as hell! purrrty!


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 15, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Looks tasty Bro. Nice work! I will be watching to see what becomes of those balls you found.


 hell yea, hopefully we have some PExAfgan Kush seeds, 2 of my best danks crossed would be amazing. Should be 95% fem seeds too since the female was over flowered and this won't be a self pollination.


HookdOnChronics said:


> damn bro that hindu looked hary as hell! purrrty!


 haha, one of my buddies saw it and called it osamas beard lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 15, 2010)

Alright, the girls are really goin now. I noticed one of my clones of the PE seems to be lacking on chlorophyl. It has been this way it's whole life, and it has caused it to stretch like crazy. It's also not budding as fully as the other ones. I knew there was something wrong with that clone shoulda pitched it. Check out the pics, they are like 36" tall now...just crazy... hope the 1000w penetrates deep! 40 days to glory!




Also cleaned them up underneath so they can breathe better. It was dying back anyhow.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 17, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Also cleaned them up underneath so they can breathe better. It was dying back anyhow.
> View attachment 1158817View attachment 1158819



Looks awesome man. I think I mentioned that I am trying to decide if I should go with staight hydroton or with the 50/50 mix of croutons. Have you tried straight hydroton? How often do you flood your trays with the 50/50 mix? Is that the level you flood your trays in this pic or is it draining at this point? Sorry for all the questions man, just really diggin your results.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking good my man looking good.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 17, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Looks awesome man. I think I mentioned that I am trying to decide if I should go with staight hydroton or with the 50/50 mix of croutons. Have you tried straight hydroton? How often do you flood your trays with the 50/50 mix? Is that the level you flood your trays in this pic or is it draining at this point? Sorry for all the questions man, just really diggin your results.


 Thanks man. I like the blend better because you don't have to flood it 8x a day and the mix of 50% repellent (hydroton) 50% absorbent (rw) seems to be the perfect root environment, but I have never tried pure hydroton to be honest. I was flooding 3x a day previously, but since the move I have upped it to 4x/ light cycle with good results. I flood the tray as high as possible without overflowing it. There's about an inch to spare from the top of the tray on the low end, a little bit more maybe 2in on the high end. But it's good to not flood the very top roots imo, they are oxygen specialized and they get plenty of moisture from the rw wicking to keep them wet. It has been working really well, I was considering coco but with how it's been going I see no reason to change. My canopy is the best yet, 5ftx4.5ft so here's to hoping for a elbow and a half. Don't worry bout questions, that's how we all learn bro, keep em coming.


wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good my man looking good.


 Thanks for droppin in, and for the rep. The afgan was a hit, so a new mother is coming soon. Also, round 6 clones have been taken. 10x PE. Planning to run 5x PE and 5X Afgan kush for round 7. Can't wait to keep banging harvests out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

Im in for the whole fight.HOw many rounds left?LMao


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 17, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Thanks man. I like the blend better because you don't have to flood it 8x a day and the mix of 50% repellent (hydroton) 50% absorbent (rw) seems to be the perfect root environment, but I have never tried pure hydroton to be honest. I was flooding 3x a day previously, but since the move I have upped it to 4x/ light cycle with good results. I flood the tray as high as possible without overflowing it. There's about an inch to spare from the top of the tray on the low end, a little bit more maybe 2in on the high end. But it's good to not flood the very top roots imo, they are oxygen specialized and they get plenty of moisture from the rw wicking to keep them wet. It has been working really well, I was considering coco but with how it's been going I see no reason to change. My canopy is the best yet, 5ftx4.5ft so here's to hoping for a elbow and a half. Don't worry bout questions, that's how we all learn bro, keep em coming.


Cool and thanks for the info. So I am assuming you do not water during the night cycle at all? When you mix the rw and ht, do you just mix it until it looks evenily mixed or do layer them? I know that sounds like dumb question, but I have heard of using layering mediums. It looks like you mix it up though to be as evenly mixed as possible. One more question since you don't mind . lol Do use cover on your pots? I used them this run and ended up getting a little mold on the tops of the rw. Thanks again for sharing you experience man. 
I can tell you coco is great for drain to waste systems and top watering. I had great results if you look back at my first couple of grows. I wasn't using CO2 yet when I used the coco. It stays wet a long time is you flood it and takes a few days to start to dry out. I think it is great for hand watering or drip systems, but not the ideal medium for flood and drain IMHO.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 18, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im in for the whole fight.HOw many rounds left?LMao


 Hoping to get Round 5 (current) through 10 in this place. After that I will likely be moving and have a new setup.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Cool and thanks for the info. So I am assuming you do not water during the night cycle at all? When you mix the rw and ht, do you just mix it until it looks evenily mixed or do layer them? I know that sounds like dumb question, but I have heard of using layering mediums. It looks like you mix it up though to be as evenly mixed as possible. One more question since you don't mind . lol Do use cover on your pots? I used them this run and ended up getting a little mold on the tops of the rw. Thanks again for sharing you experience man.
> I can tell you coco is great for drain to waste systems and top watering. I had great results if you look back at my first couple of grows. I wasn't using CO2 yet when I used the coco. It stays wet a long time is you flood it and takes a few days to start to dry out. I think it is great for hand watering or drip systems, but not the ideal medium for flood and drain IMHO.


 Nope, don't need to flood at night, plenty of moisture in the RW and doing everything possible to keep humidity down at night botrytis is a mofo. Got a dehumidifier but that's another 600w if u feel me haha. Anyway, I just literally eyeball the mix, 1 bag of hydroton to 1 large bag of rw mini cubes or rw grow chunks. I will admit washing hydroton blows, and you gotta soak the RW in low ph water, 5 or so is good, they also sell conditioner, but I think its a waste. When ready I pour a little from each back and forth until its in my 30 gal rubbermaid in layers. Then I just grab a big ass spoon and stir it. This is why I prefer the grow chunks, because they are larger they stand up to the mixing better. I don't worry about covering them usually, but one trick I have used is leaving the top inch of the pot empty. Then I just fill that with pure hydroton, without the RW on the top, wala no alge.

Yean, I would hand water or d2w drip coco, maybe something to explore later, but this is serving me well for now.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> When ready I pour a little from each back and forth until its in my 30 gal rubbermaid in layers. Then I just grab a big ass spoon and stir it.


That makes sense. I have used rw and have always pre-soaked. Are you mixing before you pre-soak the rw or the other way around?


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 18, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> That makes sense. I have used rw and have always pre-soaked. Are you mixing before you pre-soak the rw or the other way around?


pre-soak it seperate. Then use a strainer or similar to drain. mix drained RW in tub with hydroton. 2 people pouring a bag each at the same time works really well.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ladies looking good Guy. One of my 2 closet plants has developed some problem with the leaves turning yellow an getting crispy. The weird part is that the other girl is doing great and they both have had the same treatment. I know you are a hydro guy and I am in soil, but I will have some new pics up tomorrow and would appreciate any input. Keep up the good growing, and thanks for the rep.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 18, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Ladies looking good Guy. One of my 2 closet plants has developed some problem with the leaves turning yellow an getting crispy. The weird part is that the other girl is doing great and they both have had the same treatment. I know you are a hydro guy and I am in soil, but I will have some new pics up tomorrow and would appreciate any input. Keep up the good growing, and thanks for the rep.


 What soil are you using? Did you mix garden lime into the soil? I think MJ requires huge amounts of MG and it can quickly go def. in the soil, esp under strong HID. I would ensure PH lockout (below 6) is not the case first, then proceed to dress the soil possibly. I think it's a common occurrence with FFOF from what I've seen.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking real beautiful Sg!


----------



## NighT0ker (Sep 23, 2010)

Just checked out a few of your journals. Wow, Great Job!! This is the same type of setup I am planning (Tent /w 1000w) and you have given me some true inspiration. Hoping for 1 - 1.5 lbs per harvest and now I know its possible 

I was planning on using CoCo with Canna but your method seems very hassle free once set up and dialed in, got me thinking... 

Ever thought of running a SCROG? I was thinking it may maximize yields with this type of setup, but I would like to run a perpetual and the veg time may slow me down.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 23, 2010)

NighT0ker said:


> Just checked out a few of your journals. Wow, Great Job!! This is the same type of setup I am planning (Tent /w 1000w) and you have given me some true inspiration. Hoping for 1 - 1.5 lbs per harvest and now I know its possible
> 
> I was planning on using CoCo with Canna but your method seems very hassle free once set up and dialed in, got me thinking...
> 
> ...


 Same idea here man. Wanted to do a scrog but until I have the space and cash to have 2 setups alternating, I see no other way to keep it perpetual and veg to fill the screen. For now I'm just going to stick to perpetual, the harvest could probably be a touch larger, but getting them more often makes up for the loss imo.


----------



## NighT0ker (Sep 23, 2010)

I never even thought of having 2 scrog's at once for perpetual.... great idea!

I imagine you could pull out about 2 P's per cycle


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 23, 2010)

starting to get frosty and smelly...mmm...my fav part.


----------



## litljohn (Sep 23, 2010)

whats up sg15,the girls are looking great as always.i just got a bunch of stuff for the next cycle,new 600 light,3x3 flood table,and a whole new line of nutes.i also got some of that hygrozyme to help keep the algea away and the rrots healthier.didnt you say you only use it at 1/2 strength or something,i just dont want to use alot if i dont have too or not use anough,thanks for the info.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 23, 2010)

litljohn said:


> whats up sg15,the girls are looking great as always.i just got a bunch of stuff for the next cycle,new 600 light,3x3 flood table,and a whole new line of nutes.i also got some of that hygrozyme to help keep the algea away and the rrots healthier.didnt you say you only use it at 1/2 strength or something,i just dont want to use alot if i dont have too or not use anough,thanks for the info.


 yep 1/2 str seems to work fine for me. I was thinking of trying to pinch pennies even more and try 1/3 dose, we'll c.


----------



## litljohn (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks man,if its not to much trouble,what is your res size?if i remember right its 18 gal filled with 15.thanks for the help.plus rep too for all the help


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 24, 2010)

litljohn said:


> thanks man,if its not to much trouble,what is your res size?if i remember right its 18 gal filled with 15.thanks for the help.plus rep too for all the help


 that was my old one for the 2x4 tray. This tray has slightly more volume so I upped to a 30gal filled to 25.


----------



## streets (Sep 24, 2010)

amazing thread! im signed up!!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 26, 2010)

Round 6 veggies, 10 PE clones!


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Sep 26, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> View attachment 1179491View attachment 1179489View attachment 1179490


sick dog! I need a nice little veg room like that. Mine's to small. Diggin it man!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2010)

Really great idea there bro.. Keep the mothballs in the area


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 28, 2010)

Little over half way there. My super stretchy clone ended up being a waste, look how weird it's budding (last pic). Off the same mother, was just light green and fucked up it's whole life, I guess genetics can go bad during a cloning. Compare the pic before last, that's what the others look like at this point.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Sep 29, 2010)

damn bro fuckin gorgeous!!! That is weird as hell about that ONE clone...


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2010)

Sg the ladies are looking pretty as always, those buds are starting to form nicely.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 29, 2010)

Gettin' Fat. Nice growin' Guy. Ladies are looking healthy.


----------



## Nunotmp (Sep 29, 2010)

nice man..Gonna order with attitudes october promo and get a free PE..Hope mine look as good as yours


----------



## litljohn (Sep 30, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> nice man..Gonna order with attitudes october promo and get a free PE..Hope mine look as good as yours


i was thinking about it too.kandy kush,pinn express and blueberry bubblegum,those are some good strains for free,plus the ufo offer is sour cream.


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 1, 2010)

litljohn said:


> i was thinking about it too.kandy kush,pinn express and blueberry bubblegum,those are some good strains for free,plus the ufo offer is sour cream.


Yea Im gonna order today or tomorrow.. Nirvana's northern lights, Sweet seeds sweet afgani, and get the lemon skunk and sour cream ufo's along with the Pineapple express, kandy kush, and blueberry Gum...Can't Wait


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 1, 2010)

5xNirvana Seeds PPP Feminized


1x UFO#1 DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
View attachment 1188614

*...October Funk promo... 1x ea*
G13 Labs Blueberry Gum Feminized


G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
View attachment 1188616

Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Feminized


What to try first hmm...


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 2, 2010)

been awhile since I checked in on this round but Im impressed man. 
you likin this space a little more than the closet you were using before? looks like it


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 3, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> been awhile since I checked in on this round but Im impressed man.
> you likin this space a little more than the closet you were using before? looks like it


 Def. enjoying the extra space, but missing my space bedroom haha. I have no where to store everything so that's a downside, but the plant's seem happy as usual. About the start of the 5th week and they are already falling over with buds.

Snapped some lights out shots for color, day 34. The LA's are finishing a little fast this time again, not sure what I did last round to improve them so much but no luck this time. Everything looks great except the one fucked up clone.


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like the garden of eden,lol. Man, I can only dream of having such a nice grow. Some day, for sure. This is my 5 week equivalent.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 7, 2010)

Damn man, that room looks outstanding!! You must have some naturaly high co2 levels or something man. It will be nutz when you hit that set-up with some CO2. 

I like the new strains too, this one looks like it will be bomb.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 8, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Looks like the garden of eden,lol. Man, I can only dream of having such a nice grow. Some day, for sure. This is my 5 week equivalent.





#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn man, that room looks outstanding!! You must have some naturaly high co2 levels or something man. It will be nutz when you hit that set-up with some CO2.
> 
> I like the new strains too, this one looks like it will be bomb.


 Thanks guys. Yeah I think the co2 levels are good because I run the 675 exhaust 24/7 and most of the intake is low where co2 levels are highest. I can't wait to try the blueberry gum, but i'd almost rather make it a mother or clone it before flowering in case I fall in love.

Here's the veggies, about half way done vegging. I've got one slow grower that i'm considering ditching. I think i'd be better off with my best 9 as I learned temperamental clones aren't worth flowering.


----------



## bill clinton (Oct 8, 2010)

how long do u vedge your clones before topping and supercropping? and how long after? also how many can u fit in your growspace and how much do you usually yeild? i ask because i have a very simalar setup and about the same amount of space but have never topped and supercropped before. any advice?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 8, 2010)

bill clinton said:


> how long do u vedge your clones before topping and supercropping? and how long after? also how many can u fit in your growspace and how much do you usually yeild? i ask because i have a very simalar setup and about the same amount of space but have never topped and supercropped before. any advice?


 I usually top them after they recover from the transplant shock and start growing well, about 1.5-2 weeks after potting them (after a 2 week root). I use supercropping whenever buds are getting too tall or I need to even out the canopy to get the light uniform. Not sure on yeild, havn't ran the 1000 over a table before. Hoping for 24 oz though. I usually fit 9-12 depending on size and how cramped they are... 9 is really enough for a 3x3 though.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking great someguy, my vote goes to the kandykush and the pineapple to start first. I want to see the pineapple cause thats next on my list and you already know why I want you to pop the KK 

+rep for a bad ass setup and plants!

Oh yea and subbed of course ..


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 11, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking great someguy, my vote goes to the kandykush and the pineapple to start first. I want to see the pineapple cause thats next on my list and you already know why I want you to pop the KK
> 
> +rep for a bad ass setup and plants!
> 
> Oh yea and subbed of course ..


 I've been growing the PE since my first round... check out these

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298214-second-400w-mh-hps-journal.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/326571-third-600w-medical-grow-pineapple.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/335014-someguy15s-round-4-1kw-pineapple.html

I have 8 PE going right now as well, and my new clones for next (round 6) in 2 weeks are 10 pineapples. Love ittttt mayne!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome! I will give them a look, must be some good ish if your still growing it 
I'm assuming you cloned them at one point? If so did they clone okay?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 11, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Awesome! I will give them a look, must be some good ish if your still growing it
> I'm assuming you cloned them at one point? If so did they clone okay?


 I have kept mothers since my first round actually. I have redone the mother once with a new clone, but that's it. It clones awesome man! I have hit 100% success rate on roots on last 2 clonings and in under 14 days, although there always seems to be a dud in terms of growth. I would recommend taking 1 or 2 extra and then culling the weakest extras during your veg period.

For cloning I recommend a Mondo (or similar tall humid dome), a tray, a insert, and a 50 or 100pk of Root Riot cubes. If you have some Great White or similar mycorrhizae inoculate them with a few ml of that and maybe some liquid karma or superthrive mixed up and the roots really seem to explode! After that just mist them with plain water twice a day focusing keeping the dome wet, but not soaking the Root Riots. You can decrease the application rate as you near the end of the first week, just keep the humidity up in the dome. Then slowly open the vents to acclimate them to the dryer conditions around days 9-12.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tips bro! I'm excited to get this girl going, it probably won't be for a while but when I do, I want to keep her going!! 

I already made the mistake of not keeping my wonderwoman going and she was a GREAT strain! You should give her a try if you ever get a chance, I would love to see what you would do with her!! Btw, I checked in on the first link and that bud in your avatar is swole!! Your an inspriation to all of us 

I use a very similar way to clone and you just gave me a couple ideas that I think I might have been missing.. Suprisingly my cloning rate has been pretty decent for just starting, it was rough at first though.. I've got 2 kandykush clones that are right around 14 days and I'm still not seeing roots which is wierd because I've have at least an 80% sucess rate with the rest of the clones so I'm not srue if its something I did or if its just the strain..

Now I'm going to be forced to take a few more just in case and as you know she just showed hairs.. Owell, Its worth it to me if even one roots!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 12, 2010)

My buds all fell over from extended veg  Hoping to get a scrog going next round, we'll c...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 12, 2010)

I hate when that happens. Mine did that the round before last when I put the screen on too early and low. Those buds look crazy fat for 5 weeksm man. Your buds always amaze me.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 12, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I hate when that happens. Mine did that the round before last when I put the screen on too early and low. Those buds look crazy fat for 5 weeksm man. Your buds always amaze me.


 thanks as always. For the scrog, I was thinking I would put it about 12-14" above the medium surface, is that a good place? (I'm doing 4 week veg on the clones, sticking them under the screen, and hoping they fill it in the 2 week stretch)


----------



## rzza (Oct 12, 2010)

looks great! contact woodsmantoker about scrog, i heard hes the scrog king. hes in michigan too right now. anyhow he will answerr your questions.

hows it stinkin in there?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> looks great! contact woodsmantoker about scrog, i heard hes the scrog king. hes in michigan too right now. anyhow he will answerr your questions.
> 
> hows it stinkin in there?


 in the room? great! Outside of it? not really at all. My 9 month old Phresh 550 is still working wonders! Still have the loud ass fan noise in the bathroom, but eh, what you gonna do.

I'll have to look him up, don't think i've followed any of his threads.


----------



## rzza (Oct 12, 2010)

i was refering to inside the room  

oh yea he has the 'enter the scrog' thread, or something like that.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> thanks as always. For the scrog, I was thinking I would put it about 12-14" above the medium surface, is that a good place? (I'm doing 4 week veg on the clones, sticking them under the screen, and hoping they fill it in the 2 week stretch)


14" sounds good. If you are planning on doing a true scrog where you bend and weave the branches through the net as they grow, then I would but the screen during veg. You need to have plenty of space between the plants or you will run out of screen though. What I do when I have the space to do a scrog, I let them pop through the screen and bend them over and actually weave them through the screen. The idea is to have a wide enough screen to keep weaving through the stretch, so you'll have to decide when the best time to put the screen on depending on the space you have. What I do is use the screen to keep my canopy even and support the plants now. It isn't actually a scrog, more of a partial scrog. After my canopy is nice and full, I just let them go. If done right I get a screen of colas and everything below the screen is bare stem. I have had scrog growers tell me that my method is not considered a true scrog, because a true scrog has only buds above the screen without branching. Either way it is a "screen of green" but you will hear a lot of different opinions. The original reason for scrog used to be to spread a plant out when there is limited verticle space, but when growers discovered they could get more yeild per plant by spreading it out to have a flat top instead of a chistmas tree, it has become a widely used method for maximum yeilds. I have seen some amazing outdoor scrogs with up to 8'x8' screens that have amazing yeilds.
I just use the screen to get the even canopy and for support, so I put my screen on after the first week of flower.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 17, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> 14" sounds good. If you are planning on doing a true scrog where you bend and weave the branches through the net as they grow, then I would but the screen during veg. You need to have plenty of space between the plants or you will run out of screen though. What I do when I have the space to do a scrog, I let them pop through the screen and bend them over and actually weave them through the screen. The idea is to have a wide enough screen to keep weaving through the stretch, so you'll have to decide when the best time to put the screen on depending on the space you have. What I do is use the screen to keep my canopy even and support the plants now. It isn't actually a scrog, more of a partial scrog. After my canopy is nice and full, I just let them go. If done right I get a screen of colas and everything below the screen is bare stem. I have had scrog growers tell me that my method is not considered a true scrog, because a true scrog has only buds above the screen without branching. Either way it is a "screen of green" but you will hear a lot of different opinions. The original reason for scrog used to be to spread a plant out when there is limited verticle space, but when growers discovered they could get more yeild per plant by spreading it out to have a flat top instead of a chistmas tree, it has become a widely used method for maximum yeilds. I have seen some amazing outdoor scrogs with up to 8'x8' screens that have amazing yeilds.
> I just use the screen to get the even canopy and for support, so I put my screen on after the first week of flower.


 Thanks for the tips and insight. 1 week left until harvest and the next flower.


----------



## rzza (Oct 17, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> 14" sounds good. If you are planning on doing a true scrog where you bend and weave the branches through the net as they grow, then I would but the screen during veg. You need to have plenty of space between the plants or you will run out of screen though. What I do when I have the space to do a scrog, I let them pop through the screen and bend them over and actually weave them through the screen. The idea is to have a wide enough screen to keep weaving through the stretch, so you'll have to decide when the best time to put the screen on depending on the space you have. What I do is use the screen to keep my canopy even and support the plants now. It isn't actually a scrog, more of a partial scrog. After my canopy is nice and full, I just let them go. If done right I get a screen of colas and everything below the screen is bare stem. I have had scrog growers tell me that my method is not considered a true scrog, because a true scrog has only buds above the screen without branching. Either way it is a "screen of green" but you will hear a lot of different opinions. The original reason for scrog used to be to spread a plant out when there is limited verticle space, but when growers discovered they could get more yeild per plant by spreading it out to have a flat top instead of a chistmas tree, it has become a widely used method for maximum yeilds. I have seen some amazing outdoor scrogs with up to 8'x8' screens that have amazing yeilds.
> I just use the screen to get the even canopy and for support, so I put my screen on after the first week of flower.


its close to what i do but instead of a screen i use bamboo sticks, like 6 to 10 in each pot around the edges. i top them before flower and after switching flower and stretching occurs then i begin to tie each branch down to the bamboo this makes an even canopy and looks just like a scrog, it allows all the buds from the bottom (which are now even with colas and in the center part of plant) raise up and become 'tops'.


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> its close to what i do but instead of a screen i use bamboo sticks, like 6 to 10 in each pot around the edges. i top them before flower and after switching flower and stretching occurs then i begin to tie each branch down to the bamboo this makes an even canopy and looks just like a scrog, it allows all the buds from the bottom (which are now even with colas and in the center part of plant) raise up and become 'tops'.


 Not trying to be rude, but isn't that just a type of LST? The whole point of LSTing is to even the canopy and promote internal node growth. It's all trying for the same goal, just slightly different methods.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Def. enjoying the extra space, but missing my space bedroom haha. I have no where to store everything so that's a downside, but the plant's seem happy as usual. About the start of the 5th week and they are already falling over with buds.
> 
> Snapped some lights out shots for color, day 34. The LA's are finishing a little fast this time again, not sure what I did last round to improve them so much but no luck this time. Everything looks great except the one fucked up clone.
> View attachment 1190677View attachment 1190678View attachment 1190679View attachment 1190680View attachment 1190681View attachment 1190683View attachment 1190684View attachment 1190685


 

oh my God, what have you been up to man? nice little sea of green you got there bro. big ups on the grow!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 18, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> oh my God, what have you been up to man? nice little sea of green you got there bro. big ups on the grow!
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 wrappin up school, enjoying fall, and moving haha it's been good though, I'm going to try the scrog next round bc my colas all got top heavy and fell over 

how about yourself, growing anything good rite now?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> wrappin up school, enjoying fall, and moving haha it's been good though, I'm going to try the scrog next round bc my colas all got top heavy and fell over
> 
> how about yourself, growing anything good rite now?


 
well since we last talked i finally got my tent issues under control. but while that was getting under control i have clones and mothers that had grown out and either needed to be flowered or thrown out, and since the tent was in orderat that time i just put them all in flower at the same time. i kinda hated to do that because i usually do the perpetual thing, but everything was getting too tall. so i figured what the heck., so in about two weeks i'll have about 45 plants to chop down. its all good though, just hate the idea of triming all of them. probably take me the whole weekend. thats ok because after that is done i'm getting back on the perpetual track. already got my rotation started from clones in the clone cab to some babies ready to flower. so in two weeks i'll be back to the usual putting something out every two weeks. also got a Power Kush seed that has grown up. i let her get pretty tall then i topeed her and put tha t in some coco, then i took about four more clones off of her to make some mothers. and i kept the remaining plant as a mother for now, it was hard because it looked awesome, really. but i didnt because while those five clones are getting up to speed i'll be able to put at least 2-3 Power Kush clones in the every two weeks . so i may not enjoy that one plant now, but i will enjoy her a lot more later. and when the clones are big enough to cut from i might do a Power Kush grow. who knows? not me. but hey man like i said, "ooooooo-weeeeee that looks DANKALICIOUS".LOL.
i think you'll like using the screen. no stakes, no tying anything to anything, and the biggest one of all, NO WALKING INTO THE ROOM AND FINDING EIGHT OR NINE COLAS POINTING SOUTH, because youll be getting plenty of support from the screen. one thing though, you might notice that your main stem isnt as thick. well that's because the plant is letting the screen hold it up and support it. the up side is that all that energy that the plant would have had to use to hold itself up, and create thicker stalks is now able to be directed into bud formation. so win, win. well i'm out. be easy bro.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-

PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 18, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> well since we last talked i finally got my tent issues under control. but while that was getting under control i have clones and mothers that had grown out and either needed to be flowered or thrown out, and since the tent was in orderat that time i just put them all in flower at the same time. i kinda hated to do that because i usually do the perpetual thing, but everything was getting too tall. so i figured what the heck., so in about two weeks i'll have about 45 plants to chop down. its all good though, just hate the idea of triming all of them. probably take me the whole weekend. thats ok because after that is done i'm getting back on the perpetual track. already got my rotation started from clones in the clone cab to some babies ready to flower. so in two weeks i'll be back to the usual putting something out every two weeks. also got a Power Kush seed that has grown up. i let her get pretty tall then i topeed her and put tha t in some coco, then i took about four more clones off of her to make some mothers. and i kept the remaining plant as a mother for now, it was hard because it looked awesome, really. but i didnt because while those five clones are getting up to speed i'll be able to put at least 2-3 Power Kush clones in the every two weeks . so i may not enjoy that one plant now, but i will enjoy her a lot more later. and when the clones are big enough to cut from i might do a Power Kush grow. who knows? not me. but hey man like i said, "ooooooo-weeeeee that looks DANKALICIOUS".LOL.
> i think you'll like using the screen. no stakes, no tying anything to anything, and the biggest one of all, NO WALKING INTO THE ROOM AND FINDING EIGHT OR NINE COLAS POINTING SOUTH, because youll be getting plenty of support from the screen. one thing though, you might notice that your main stem isnt as thick. well that's because the plant is letting the screen hold it up and support it. the up side is that all that energy that the plant would have had to use to hold itself up, and create thicker stalks is now able to be directed into bud formation. so win, win. well i'm out. be easy bro.
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds good, every 2 weeks you harvest huh? so u have 4 sets of plants spaced 2 weeks then? I want to get to the point where I have 2 setups alternating so I get a harvest every month, I dunno if I could handle trimming all the time lol

I'm hoping the screen helps me use the light more efficiently, I'm just worried that the 2 week stretch won't be enough time to train them. Only one way to find out I guess.


----------



## rzza (Oct 18, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Not trying to be rude, but isn't that just a type of LST? The whole point of LSTing is to even the canopy and promote internal node growth. It's all trying for the same goal, just slightly different methods.





well yes its lst combined with topping. lol i call it hst. i dont know why you thought i might take that as rude, i didnt. normally when i see people lst they train the plant from clone and they tie down the main stalk and allow it to grow (usually around the pot in a circle) rather then tieing back each branch one time so the middle is hollow until a week later when it fills in. but yea to answer your question its just lst but the reason i said its like a scrog is because it actually looks similar in the second month of 12/12.

someguy, i hope you didnt mind the side convo in your thread.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> well yes its lst combined with topping. lol i call it hst. i dont know why you thought i might take that as rude, i didnt. normally when i see people lst they train the plant from clone and they tie down the main stalk and allow it to grow (usually around the pot in a circle) rather then tieing back each branch one time so the middle is hollow until a week later when it fills in. but yea to answer your question its just lst but the reason i said its like a scrog is because it actually looks similar in the second month of 12/12.
> 
> someguy, i hope you didnt mind the side convo in your thread.


 
dude! that shit looks good bro. nice colas, and an awesome presentation.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Sounds good, every 2 weeks you harvest huh? so u have 4 sets of plants spaced 2 weeks then? I want to get to the point where I have 2 setups alternating so I get a harvest every month, I dunno if I could handle trimming all the time lol
> 
> I'm hoping the screen helps me use the light more efficiently, I'm just worried that the 2 week stretch won't be enough time to train them. Only one way to find out I guess.


actually i have four screens with 18 plants under each screen, with two screens under each 600 watt light. and honestly if i had all 72 finishing at the same time it would be a pain to trim, but 18 every two weeks aint that bad. just remember that every other weekend you will be busy; cutting/planting clones, transplanting where needed, and moving plants to flower. i have it worked out to where every other weekend that i dont get paid i'm busy with my plants, because i dont have anything else to do. but hey check it out, i could go into extreme detail, and probably end up writting a marathon post, but i dont have any pics of my new set up, and i'm at work, and this isnt my thread. so what i will do is leave you the thread that was my inspiration. its from the almighty Al B. Fuct. he uses hydro, but i do it with Coco. but hey read it, use it, and tweek it to your specifications
Enjoy my friend!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## rzza (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks zen! i appreciate it


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> someguy, i hope you didnt mind the side convo in your thread.


 Not a problem man, I welcome meaningful conversation in my thread, gets a little boring over here sometimes.


----------



## rzza (Oct 18, 2010)

right on, i always say that in my threads too but some people seem to find it rude.


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Sounds good, every 2 weeks you harvest huh? so u have 4 sets of plants spaced 2 weeks then? I want to get to the point where I have 2 setups alternating so I get a harvest every month, I dunno if I could handle trimming all the time lol
> 
> I'm hoping the screen helps me use the light more efficiently, I'm just worried that the 2 week stretch won't be enough time to train them. Only one way to find out I guess.


First off, great grow!! Impressive for such tight quarters!! Ever think about doubling up and growing 16-18 in that same space? If you were to "cola grow" or just leave the top couple branches and the cola's I bet ya could.. just an idea (saw it in reggaerica;s journal, and about to try the same thing)..

Also, I have 2 alternating grows going as well, only issue is I get "bottlenecks now in cloning and vegging at times so I had to tweak it a little to make it work..

Great grow!! Love the results!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 18, 2010)

reefcouple said:


> First off, great grow!! Impressive for such tight quarters!! Ever think about doubling up and growing 16-18 in that same space? If you were to "cola grow" or just leave the top couple branches and the cola's I bet ya could.. just an idea (saw it in reggaerica;s journal, and about to try the same thing)..
> 
> Also, I have 2 alternating grows going as well, only issue is I get "bottlenecks now in cloning and vegging at times so I had to tweak it a little to make it work..
> 
> Great grow!! Love the results!!


 I would do a SOG if growing were legal. But medical laws keep plant counts low, so we do the best we can. If I was limited to like 3 or 5 like some states have I would have to dwc single plant bushes under 1ks..but I'm somewhere in between.


----------



## machnak (Oct 18, 2010)

Good shit someguy, looks great! I'm subb'ed the rest of the way!


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I would do a SOG if growing were legal. But medical laws keep plant counts low, so we do the best we can. If I was limited to like 3 or 5 like some states have I would have to dwc single plant bushes under 1ks..but I'm somewhere in between.


Right on, I understand..

Mind me asking, How often are you flooding? Are you flooding at night? I am converting one of my flood trays into a SWC, but I have a 3x3 flood that I will leave as is and I always like bouncing around idea's or see what others are doing.. just cutious.

I flood for 15 minutes every 2 hours and only twice after the lights go out..


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 18, 2010)

machnak said:


> Good shit someguy, looks great! I'm subb'ed the rest of the way!


 Glad you could make it man



reefcouple said:


> Right on, I understand..
> 
> Mind me asking, How often are you flooding? Are you flooding at night? I am converting one of my flood trays into a SWC, but I have a 3x3 flood that I will leave as is and I always like bouncing around idea's or see what others are doing.. just cutious.
> 
> I flood for 15 minutes every 2 hours and only twice after the lights go out..


 I flood 4x a day spaced pretty evenly throughout the 12 hour light cycle. none at night. I mix in RW grow chunks into my hydroton though, so it has a little bit more retention. Not sure if pure hydroton would be fine over night without water or not.


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Glad you could make it man
> 
> 
> I flood 4x a day spaced pretty evenly throughout the 12 hour light cycle. none at night. I mix in RW grow chunks into my hydroton though, so it has a little bit more retention. Not sure if pure hydroton would be fine over night without water or not.


Thats why I like to ask, never heard anyone mixing RW in with their hydroton.. Nice..

I just went nuts with one of my grow tables for experimental purposes..

I added a flood and drain at both ends of a 2x4 tanle (covered with 10 grow holes) (SOG), added 8 airstones that will sit in 3 inches of continually flowing oxygenated water)and should start the grow in about 4 weeks or so...


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 19, 2010)

Sg, lookin clean. I wanna see some serious bumpers comin from this thowy watt though.

9 plants underneath it? Shooting for 3-4 zips per plant?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 19, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Sg, lookin clean. I wanna see some serious bumpers comin from this thowy watt though.
> 
> 9 plants underneath it? Shooting for 3-4 zips per plant?


 Got 11 actually because I decided to let the LA woman mother go to flower. But yeah hoping to pull at least 24 this round due to bad training, and the timing due to the move. But hoping the scrog and better timing can get me more like 28-30 with 9 plants the next round. I have all pe for round 6 so I think 28 is def doable.


----------



## rzza (Oct 19, 2010)

someguy check out my LA woman man. this things my pride.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 19, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Got 11 actually because I decided to let the LA woman mother go to flower. But yeah hoping to pull at least 24 this round due to bad training, and the timing due to the move. But hoping the scrog and better timing can get me more like 28-30 with 9 plants the next round. I have all pe for round 6 so I think 28 is def doable.


That sounds terrific man. You boost em up to 2.0+ EC still? Im thinkin eith this current round of plants, im tryin to max at 1.5


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 19, 2010)

rzza said:


> someguy check out my LA woman man. this things my pride.
> 
> View attachment 1221638View attachment 1221637


 beautiful vegger, sturdy stems, buds are A- at best. Bout the same yield as the pe tho, real dense nugs...def unique, but I like some others better.


Shrubs First said:


> That sounds terrific man. You boost em up to 2.0+ EC still? Im thinkin eith this current round of plants, im tryin to max at 1.5


 max at 2.0 now, I usually only go to 1.8 but it drifts up a little sometimes.


----------



## rzza (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks for your input. its not the greatest news ive heard today. thats a mother to be of my next crop or twelve. i have others to concider tho. lsd and sleestack come to mind. oh and motavation


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 19, 2010)

rzza said:


> thanks for your input. its not the greatest news ive heard today. thats a mother to be of my next crop or twelve. i have others to concider tho. lsd and sleestack come to mind. oh and motavation


 haha it's not a bad strain at all, just not one to be primary production IMO. I am sticking with the PE and trying out the Afgan kush. The sample plant was tasty and the buds grow just like pe. I'm also going to be trying nirvana ppp and some of the other seeds I got when I get a chance.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up someguy!!? I'm waiting on some nirvana white widow beans that I've heard nothing but great things about. You ever try there white widow?

Speaking of white widow, I'm growing these with a friend and there supposed to be white widow max but they just seem to be budding kind of wierd... I'm wondering it the main cola is going to fill out into a dense bud? Its under a 1000watt hps btw and all the othe plants on the table are nice and dense, this girls only in her 6th week of flowering or something like that though... I figured you would probably have a good opinion on whats going on here lol.. Thanks for the help and I hope you don't mind me posting these pics here.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 20, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Whats up someguy!!? I'm waiting on some nirvana white widow beans that I've heard nothing but great things about. You ever try there white widow?
> 
> Speaking of white widow, I'm growing these with a friend and there supposed to be white widow max but they just seem to be budding kind of wierd... I'm wondering it the main cola is going to fill out into a dense bud? Its under a 1000watt hps btw and all the othe plants on the table are nice and dense, this girls only in her 6th week of flowering or something like that though... I figured you would probably have a good opinion on whats going on here lol.. Thanks for the help and I hope you don't mind me posting these pics here.
> 
> View attachment 1222659View attachment 1222658


Looks to be some heat stress. How close is this plant to the thousand watt? Should be atleast 36 inches


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 20, 2010)

agreed. heat stress. or underwatering.. even over watering. but regardless... that things gonna be MADD FATT!!! and yeaa nirvanas white widow is fuckin awesome man!! got 3 1/2 ounces off my 1st plant. adn 3.15 off my other (those r dry weights) good luck man


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Looks to be some heat stress. How close is this plant to the thousand watt? Should be atleast 36 inches





chb444220 said:


> agreed. heat stress. or underwatering.. even over watering. but regardless... that things gonna be MADD FATT!!! and yeaa nirvanas white widow is fuckin awesome man!! got 3 1/2 ounces off my 1st plant. adn 3.15 off my other (those r dry weights) good luck man


Thanks guys, so heat stress is most likely the culprit then.. It is an air cooled hood with the little glass insert but I would say its around 1ft under the hps, its definitely the closest out of all the plants!! I had a one of the girls foxtail on me like a mofo and I think it was the same thing, heat stress... At least I think that what its called when there's like extra leaves growing out of the top of your buds.. It looks weird ass hell I'll tell you that much lol..

The thing is its only around 90 at the top of her canopy, "at the very hottest." Plus I wasn't seeing any other sighns of heat stress like the leaves cupping up or down..?? So you guys still thinking heat stress? THanks again for the help and +Rep!! 

Btw I seriously doubt its underwatering and I know for a fact its not overwatering..

Edit, damn chb, now I really cant wait to start these white widows  THere going to be under the 1k watt too so I really want to get these problems figured out now..


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 20, 2010)

Anything above 85 for long periods of time = heat stress

78 is ideal temp. Distance from a 1000 watt is 3 feet minimum recommended.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

x


Shrubs First said:


> Anything above 85 for long periods of time = heat stress
> 
> 78 is ideal temp. Distance from a 1000 watt is 3 feet minimum recommended.


Thanks again brotha, I'll do what I can to get it 3 feet away! 

Do you still think it will fill out possibly? I know it still has a while but its just growing different then the other white widow thats topped and about 6"-12" farther away from the light..

And thanks for the space some guy, I just new you and your followers new what they where doing when it came to 1000 watt lights lol.. I could have made a new thread but I didn't think you would mind..


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 20, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> x
> 
> Thanks again brotha, I'll do what I can to get it 3 feet away!
> 
> ...


 Not a problem guys... somehow I sneak my 1k 12-16" away but maybe cuz it's a dual arc, not a true 1000. It's really a 600hps and 400mh so I can get it a little closer than a regular hps bulb.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 21, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Not a problem guys... somehow I sneak my 1k 12-16" away but maybe cuz it's a dual arc, not a true 1000. It's really a 600hps and 400mh so I can get it a little closer than a regular hps bulb.


Interesting, ive never seen better growth than with farther spacing. Everytime ive decreased spacing to within 2 feet
Ive decreased yield.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 21, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Interesting, ive never seen better growth than with farther spacing. Everytime ive decreased spacing to within 2 feet
> Ive decreased yield.


 I've always put the light as low as I could without causing heat stress or bleaching. I would prefer to put it more like 24" or so, but they over grew and now i'm short on space.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gettin antsy with the scissors...


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 22, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Gettin antsy with the scissors...


hahahaha no shit!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 23, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Interesting, ive never seen better growth than with farther spacing. Everytime ive decreased spacing to within 2 feet
> Ive decreased yield.


Ok, well you talked me into it. I raised my light to ~24". I have always understood that the closer the light the better if heat isn't an issue. I run 1000 watters and let them get as close as 8" on the taller colas. I have air cooled hoods and don't usually see heat stress other than some canoe-ing , which when I do see I raise the lights. However, I am all for experimenting, so I am raising them up this round to see the difference. The other thing I have read in your journals shrubs, is your trimming and drying techniques, which I may split my next harvest in half and use your method on half and mine on the other just to see if there are any noticable differences. Thanks for sharing your experience shrubs. 

Someguy, I know the feeling when it is almost that time. Get those fingers nice ans stretched out. lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 24, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Someguy, I know the feeling when it is almost that time. Get those fingers nice ans stretched out. lol


 hahah yeah no shit. Started the chopping got the 3 LA down, still have to get the 8 PE down tomorrow and get everything setup to move the veggies in. Setting up to be a 12-14 hour day


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pics of the PE. The LA has been pulled. Everything fell over real bad this time so screen will be in place tomorrow.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn thats a lot of bud, great job brotha!! +REP!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 25, 2010)

5 hours for the 3 LA and about 15 for the PE and that was with help damnnnn shit suxed!


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 25, 2010)

All in a days work my man. Feels so good to get projects done!


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 25, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Ok, well you talked me into it. I raised my light to ~24". I have always understood that the closer the light the better if heat isn't an issue. I run 1000 watters and let them get as close as 8" on the taller colas. I have air cooled hoods and don't usually see heat stress other than some canoe-ing , which when I do see I raise the lights. However, I am all for experimenting, so I am raising them up this round to see the difference. The other thing I have read in your journals shrubs, is your trimming and drying techniques, which I may split my next harvest in half and use your method on half and mine on the other just to see if there are any noticable differences. Thanks for sharing your experience shrubs.
> 
> Someguy, I know the feeling when it is almost that time. Get those fingers nice ans stretched out. lol


I have no doubt you'll see similar degrees of improvements that i have in finished product, in both weight
and quality.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of the hanging bud. About 25 man hours to trim it all up...Should be dry in a few days so I'll let you guys know the dry weight then. Also, I got about 2 lbs of trim, going to use immature buds for butter (about 1/2-1 oz I think) and the trim for hash. Going to grab a drill paint mixer at HD tomorrow and make that up!



And the clones got their first 12 hours of darkness today so it marks day 1 of flower for round 6. This is 100% Pineapple Express, 9 clones vegged 4 weeks. Got the screen installed and it's about 2" higher then I wanted, but I think it will work out fine. It's about 2-3 inches above the tops of most of the plants now. My scrog followers, am I good? Thanks homies appreciate the comments.


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 25, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Here's a couple pics of the hanging bud. About 25 man hours to trim it all up...Should be dry in a few days so I'll let you guys know the dry weight then. Also, I got about 2 lbs of trim, going to use immature buds for butter (about 1/2-1 oz I think) and the trim for hash. Going to grab a drill paint mixer at HD tomorrow and make that up!
> 
> View attachment 1233151View attachment 1233152
> 
> ...


Nice harvest..I scrog and personally would not use chicken wire. The holes are to small. 
I use fencing with 2in x 3in holes but would rather use 2x2. 

You are gonna have a lot of foliage under the screen are you planning on lollipoping?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Nice harvest..I scrog and personally would not use chicken wire. The holes are to small.
> I use fencing with 2in x 3in holes but would rather use 2x2.
> 
> You are gonna have a lot of foliage under the screen are you planning on lollipoping?


 Plan is to lollipop it off, everything under the screen probably...at least the bottom 12" of the plants. If the buds develop above the screen why would it matter what size the holes are?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats one healthy looking harvest, good job bro!! The pineapple scrog is gonna be soo nice, cant wait to see the buds start forming!! +Rep once I spread it around a little haha..


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 26, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Plan is to lollipop it off, everything under the screen probably...at least the bottom 12" of the plants. If the buds develop above the screen why would it matter what size the holes are?


Because as they grow you will need to pull them back under the screen to reposition them and with small holes it's going to be tough with the fan leaves..


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Because as they grow you will need to pull them back under the screen to reposition them and with small holes it's going to be tough with the fan leaves..


He is right. IMHO If you want to be able to train them as they grow, you will may want larger holes in the screen. The chicken wire would make a good support though, you just won't be able to do much once they have grown through the screen. A lot of growers use two screens. One 10-12 inches above the medium for for support ( chicken wire might work well here) and then another toward the top of the canopy for training and extra support.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 26, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> He is right. IMHO If you want to be able to train them as they grow, you will may want larger holes in the screen. The chicken wire would make a good support though, you just won't be able to do much once they have grown through the screen. A lot of growers use two screens. One 10-12 inches above the medium for for support ( chicken wire might work well here) and then another toward the top of the canopy for training and extra support.


 Guess were just trying for support then. I'll make sure I pull them all under daily for the first week or maybe 10 days of flowering, then I'll probably just let it go natural at that point.


----------



## kingofqueen (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice harvest man ! Comforting to see on the PE although your running 1k of light. My PE are 19 days from 12/12 now got a few pics up but i need to get some better ones .Can you check em out for me?


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 26, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Guess were just trying for support then. I'll make sure I pull them all under daily for the first week or maybe 10 days of flowering, then I'll probably just let it go natural at that point.



Its not necessary for bigger holes..Its all about personal preference. after a few weeks the stretch will stop. scroging is pretty much about timing, when do you plan on flipping to 12/12?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Its not necessary for bigger holes..Its all about personal preference. after a few weeks the stretch will stop. scroging is pretty much about timing, when do you plan on flipping to 12/12?


 Already have just yesterday. Crossing my fingers that I have estimated the stretch right... I think I'm pretty close, I know the PE well.


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice..Good luck.

Is there a reason why you didnt wait to fill up the screen some? On you last pictures the plant have not reached the screen. 
But you know what your doing and a good job so i hope you get some huge nugs and improved yields with the scrog.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea, you will be fine man. I used a screen with 2" holes my first run and it worked out as long as you stay on top of it. Since you know the strain so well, you should be able to time it just right. Looks good brother. I am still amazed at the colas you always get off of those PE ladies. I still haven't decided when I am going to pop my PE seeds. I was in a big hurry to get them a couple months ago and still haven't popped any. lol


----------



## quickrip (Oct 28, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Guess were just trying for support then. I'll make sure I pull them all under daily for the first week or maybe 10 days of flowering, then I'll probably just let it go natural at that point.


Whats up Someguy finally got over here.sorry it took me so long. Looking great man. Nice harvest! I think Youve defenitely got the right idea about leaving them alone after a couple weeks. I usually train for about 2 weeks and then let em go. At first I was training through wek 3-4 and I never got big nice colas cause all the colas get thrown over sideways and you get all smaller nugs, which is ok. But I like big fatties instead. +rep bro nice work over here.


----------



## litljohn (Oct 29, 2010)

hey sg,i seen that you have milk jugs filled with water in your flood tray,is that so you need less water to fill the tray?thats a pretty good idea,plus rep


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 29, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Yea, you will be fine man. I used a screen with 2" holes my first run and it worked out as long as you stay on top of it. Since you know the strain so well, you should be able to time it just right. Looks good brother. I am still amazed at the colas you always get off of those PE ladies. I still haven't decided when I am going to pop my PE seeds. I was in a big hurry to get them a couple months ago and still haven't popped any. lol


 pop one, u won't regret it lol


quickrip said:


> Whats up Someguy finally got over here.sorry it took me so long. Looking great man. Nice harvest! I think Youve defenitely got the right idea about leaving them alone after a couple weeks. I usually train for about 2 weeks and then let em go. At first I was training through wek 3-4 and I never got big nice colas cause all the colas get thrown over sideways and you get all smaller nugs, which is ok. But I like big fatties instead. +rep bro nice work over here.


 thanks for the tips, hopin it goes to plan since it's my first scrog. Should only get better from here on out.


litljohn said:


> hey sg,i seen that you have milk jugs filled with water in your flood tray,is that so you need less water to fill the tray?thats a pretty good idea,plus rep


 Exactly what they are for. Gallon zip lock bags of water work good too.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 31, 2010)

Only ended up with about 18 oz off last harvest...not too bad I guess it's still .5 G/watt. Hoping the screen and better light placement will help me hit 22-23 oz this next harvest.

Oh and I'm drunk happy Halloween!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 31, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Only ended up with about 18 oz off last harvest...not too bad I guess it's still .5 G/watt. Hoping the screen and better light placement will help me hit 22-23 oz this next harvest.
> 
> Oh and I'm drunk happy Halloween!


Hey Bro, that is a respectable yeild. I am sure you will increase it with the screen though. I too am drunk and high... Happy Holloween!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice yield bro, happy halloween!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 1, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey Bro, that is a respectable yeild. I am sure you will increase it with the screen though. I too am drunk and high... Happy Holloween!!





SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Nice yield bro, happy halloween!!


 Thx guys...

Did a little looking into my nute costs current and H&G vs Canna. I currently change every 10 days, but would go to every 7 on H&G/Canna....but man canna really gets you for the 'boost', I even did the calc with the big bottle which saved a little... No tax and my local prices, but gives u a idea...If I switch it will def be H&G.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 2, 2010)

You've got to love a guy that does his research. Just wanted to mention that you could go longer between res changes with H&G if you wanted to. I don't make my first change until 4 1/2 weeks. I just top off the reserviors every few days and re-adjust the ppms. I do change every 7 days while usinge Shooting powder though. So I am sure you could wait atleast 10 days which would save you a few res changes. Just my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 2, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> You've got to love a guy that does his research. Just wanted to mention that you could go longer between res changes with H&G if you wanted to. I don't make my first change until 4 1/2 weeks. I just top off the reserviors every few days and re-adjust the ppms. I do change every 7 days while usinge Shooting powder though. So I am sure you could wait atleast 10 days which would save you a few res changes. Just my 2 cents anyway.


 I noticed the aussie site recommends multi enzym everything except veg week 1. For the US I only see it used flower weeks 1-3...but the dosage seems to be the same. Are they the same product? Do you run it what the aussies recommend or us raiderfan?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 2, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I noticed the aussie site recommends multi enzym everything except veg week 1. For the US I only see it used flower weeks 1-3...but the dosage seems to be the same. Are they the same product? Do you run it what the aussies recommend or us raiderfan?


I run it week 2 of veg through week 3 of flower. I stop using the multizyme when I start the budxl.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 2, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I run it week 2 of veg through week 3 of flower. I stop using the multizyme when I start the budxl.


 awesome, thanks for the info man. I'll be scooping up the entire lineup in the next week or so. I will probably start using it all next round, excited to see if I hold all other things constant, what the difference in yield is. I need to find my camera for some shots! the screen is fillin in nicely...hard to call it a true scrog, but I think this will accomplish my goal of holding everything in place.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 2, 2010)

Screen filled up nicely. Not a true scrog sure but the buds will be held in place under the light which should boost my yield. Just now starting to bud so I'm counting on 2 more weeks of vertical growth.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 2, 2010)

They are growing into the screen nicely!! I can't wait to see these girls mature, how many days or weeks do you usually flower them for?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 2, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> They are growing into the screen nicely!! I can't wait to see these girls mature, how many days or weeks do you usually flower them for?


 56 days on the spot usually, ok sometimes 55 if I get antsy lol


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 2, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> 56 days on the spot usually, ok sometimes 55 if I get antsy lol


Nice! Damn thats not bad at all 

+Rep btw for a great setup!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 3, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Screen filled up nicely. Not a true scrog sure but the buds will be held in place under the light which should boost my yield. Just now starting to bud so I'm counting on 2 more weeks of vertical growth.
> 
> View attachment 1247232
> View attachment 1247234View attachment 1247235View attachment 1247233


 
and they said those holes would be too small! looks great to me bro. i imagine that that thing will be filled out in no time. its funny, and youre probably starting to see this now, but its amazing when you first put up a screen, and as each day goes by in the beginning, and as the screen fills you see more and more control issues just fly out the window, and you wonder to yourself, "why didnt i do this waayyyy earlier". but like i said though that looks like its going to work out well for you.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 3, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> and they said those holes would be too small! looks great to me bro. i imagine that that thing will be filled out in no time. its funny, and youre probably starting to see this now, but its amazing when you first put up a screen, and as each day goes by in the beginning, and as the screen fills you see more and more control issues just fly out the window, and you wonder to yourself, "why didnt i do this waayyyy earlier". but like i said though that looks like its going to work out well for you.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 haha totally feeling like I shoulda done this a long time ago! People thought the screen wouldn't fill (it's gettin there) and that the holes maybe too small. I will admit they are kinda a pita as I have to carefully pull each branches fans through a little, but I think the tightness of the holes will allow for a nice even canopy of donkey dicks!

I also stopped by the store and requested samples via the H&G rep. I saw this recommended on H&Gs site, so I'm giving it a shot. If all goes well I should get some free Aqua Flakes A&B and possibly some additive trials, can't wait. I also scooped up the H&G Roots and Drip clean and am considering using them this round. I have replaced my Hygrozyme with H&G Multi Zyme for the first time today, curious to see if I note any difference.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 3, 2010)

looks good man! they are def filling in that screen nice looks great! subbd +rep!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 3, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> haha totally feeling like I shoulda done this a long time ago! People thought the screen wouldn't fill (it's gettin there) and that the holes maybe too small. I will admit they are kinda a pita as I have to carefully pull each branches fans through a little, but I think the tightness of the holes will allow for a nice even canopy of donkey dicks!
> 
> I also stopped by the store and requested samples via the H&G rep. I saw this recommended on H&Gs site, so I'm giving it a shot. If all goes well I should get some free Aqua Flakes A&B and possibly some additive trials, can't wait. I also scooped up the H&G Roots and Drip clean and am considering using them this round. I have replaced my Hygrozyme with H&G Multi Zyme for the first time today, curious to see if I note any difference.


 
hey as we all know its a never ending learning process. yea there might be some things that can be improved , but it looks like its working for you. trust me on this though; you have eight to nine weeks for that stuff to finish, im willing to bet you that by the end of that time you will have come up with nine or ten different designs for your new screen. then after that one, four or five more new ideas. that is if you havent already come up with a few. as for the nutes ive heard nothing but good stuff about H&G, but the only product ive personally tried, and use is the Roots Excelerator. all i can say is "AWESOME". i dont know what root stimulator you are using now, i was using Canna's Rhizotonic(never again though), but this stuff is the bomb. totally blew canna's stuff out of the water. even the guy who owns advanced nutrients did a spot not only endorsing Roots Excelerator, he stated that it was a better product than their root stimulator. and until he made a better product he's taking his off the market, and suggeting that everyone buys Roots Excelerator. thats pretty deep, to me, google it if you can. what sold me was the first week that i used it, and checked my roots, it was amazing. a definite good buy my friend. also from what ive seen and been told H&G nutes dont play well with other nutes.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## rzza (Nov 3, 2010)

this is beauty in the works


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 3, 2010)

Verrrry nice man...You will be very proud when them nugs are lookling like a forest canopy..well i tried to give rep but "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Someguy15 again." 
I guess i gotta give a hand instead haha


----------



## maniacal420 (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome setup SG. I want to do a scrog also. I believe it is the way to go, with LST. Are you only growing PE?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 3, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> looks good man! they are def filling in that screen nice looks great! subbd +rep!


 Thanks for dropping in. Should be a nice sight in a couple weeks here! Hope you'll stay tuned.


ZEN MASTER said:


> hey as we all know its a never ending learning process. yea there might be some things that can be improved , but it looks like its working for you. trust me on this though; you have eight to nine weeks for that stuff to finish, im willing to bet you that by the end of that time you will have come up with nine or ten different designs for your new screen. then after that one, four or five more new ideas. that is if you havent already come up with a few. as for the nutes ive heard nothing but good stuff about H&G, but the only product ive personally tried, and use is the Roots Excelerator. all i can say is "AWESOME". i dont know what root stimulator you are using now, i was using Canna's Rhizotonic(never again though), but this stuff is the bomb. totally blew canna's stuff out of the water. even the guy who owns advanced nutrients did a spot not only endorsing Roots Excelerator, he stated that it was a better product than their root stimulator. and until he made a better product he's taking his off the market, and suggeting that everyone buys Roots Excelerator. thats pretty deep, to me, google it if you can. what sold me was the first week that i used it, and checked my roots, it was amazing. a definite good buy my friend. also from what ive seen and been told H&G nutes dont play well with other nutes.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 Thanks for all the tips and back and forth, appreciate someone to bounce ideas off of.


rzza said:


> this is beauty in the works


 Thanks man, I had to go scrog when I saw yours if only I had that kinda space haha


Nunotmp said:


> Verrrry nice man...You will be very proud when them nugs are lookling like a forest canopy..well i tried to give rep but "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Someguy15 again."
> I guess i gotta give a hand instead haha


 A hand will work fine, forest canopy I hope... I've been dreaming of a GREEN Christmas lol


maniacal420 said:


> Awesome setup SG. I want to do a scrog also. I believe it is the way to go, with LST. Are you only growing PE?


 Yeah the screen is nice because it handles most of the LST work with no wires/ties. Only PE this round as I was switching from LA to Afgan Kush mother. Next round (7) I will likely be running 50% PE 50% Afgan.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 4, 2010)

That canopy is filling in so nicely man. Great work!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> That canopy is filling in so nicely man. Great work!


 Thanks rf. Check out this fortune I got last night when I ordered Chinese out.



HA gotta love it even the asians know whats up.


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

lma o


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats awesome haha..

I have a question about scrog, Is my kandykush to late into flowering to set something up just to hold the branches from falling over? She's not even halfway through flowering and a few branches are having a hard time standing up?? Here's a pic of her to give you guys an idea. Now I'm realizing the importance of scrog!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 5, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats awesome haha..
> 
> I have a question about scrog, Is my kandykush to late into flowering to set something up just to hold the branches from falling over? She's not even halfway through flowering and a few branches are having a hard time standing up?? Here's a pic of her to give you guys an idea. Now I'm realizing the importance of scrog!!


 Tie it up with string or use yo-yos (http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=MPYY) to help support. U could also use a trellis, or whatever you have...tomato cages ect.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 5, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Tie it up with string or use yo-yos (http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=MPYY) to help support. U could also use a trellis, or whatever you have...tomato cages ect.


Thanks bro, I figured you'd have a few ideas


----------



## rzza (Nov 5, 2010)

i just use bamboo shoots. dont worry about hurting the roots, it never stresses mine out. just stick em in the dirt and tie branches to them. it will be required soon to keep the buds off the ground


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 5, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats awesome haha..
> 
> I have a question about scrog, Is my kandykush to late into flowering to set something up just to hold the branches from falling over? She's not even halfway through flowering and a few branches are having a hard time standing up?? Here's a pic of her to give you guys an idea. Now I'm realizing the importance of scrog!!


 
no its not too late to build something around it, it maybe a little difficult , but no its not too late. b imo in the stage that it is in it probably would be better to get center pole, or find a long stick, and stick it all the way down to the bottom of the pot as close to the center as possible. thats why it has to be long because its going to extend to the top, and possibly beyond , of the plant. then just get some string, i use dental floss, to tie each individual branch to the center pole. and you have a longer stick to compensate for as the plant grows and gets taller and heavier you may need to tie it again a little higher.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 5, 2010)

rzza said:


> i just use bamboo shoots. dont worry about hurting the roots, it never stresses mine out. just stick em in the dirt and tie branches to them. it will be required soon to keep the buds off the ground





ZEN MASTER said:


> no its not too late to build something around it, it maybe a little difficult , but no its not too late. b imo in the stage that it is in it probably would be better to get center pole, or find a long stick, and stick it all the way down to the bottom of the pot as close to the center as possible. thats why it has to be long because its going to extend to the top, and possibly beyond , of the plant. then just get some string, i use dental floss, to tie each individual branch to the center pole. and you have a longer stick to compensate for as the plant grows and gets taller and heavier you may need to tie it again a little higher.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Awesome guys, thanks for the info!! I'll get something going today before it gets to late  I was just tieing the branches to each other but I have a feeling thats not going to work for to much longer haha.. So I don't have to worry about Fing my roots up sticking the stick through the soil, thats the only part I was worried about but I guess you guys have already been in this position!! Thanks again for the help + rep to all you guys!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 5, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Awesome guys, thanks for the info!! I'll get something going today before it gets to late  I was just tieing the branches to each other but I have a feeling thats not going to work for to much longer haha.. So I don't have to worry about Fing my roots up sticking the stick through the soil, thats the only part I was worried about but I guess you guys have already been in this position!! Thanks again for the help + rep to all you guys!


 
like rzza said the bamboo stakes will be perfect, and pretty cheap. they sell them in 1, 2, and 3 foot sizes, i think they have like 18-22 stakes in each bag, and they dont cost any more than four dollars. but yea one may work, or you can place three or four of them in strategic places, and tie two to three on each one. man that looks like its going to be some good, and with it being tied up the buds will be bigger. because when you stake it or screen the plant it doesnt have to share its energy trying to keep the branches up towards the light or from leaning over. it can dedicate pretty much all of its energy to producing flowers, which means bigger buds.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 5, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> like rzza said the bamboo stakes will be perfect, and pretty cheap. they sell them in 1, 2, and 3 foot sizes, i think they have like 18-22 stakes in each bag, and they dont cost any more than four dollars. but yea one may work, or you can place three or four of them in strategic places, and tie two to three on each one. man that looks like its going to be some good, and with it being tied up the buds will be bigger. because when you stake it or screen the plant it doesnt have to share its energy trying to keep the branches up towards the light or from leaning over. it can dedicate pretty much all of its energy to producing flowers, which means bigger buds.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


That makes sense. If there's any chances of having more energy put into bud growth you can count me in Thanks again for the help bro!!


----------



## rzza (Nov 5, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> So I don't have to worry about Fing my roots up sticking the stick through the soil, thats the only part I was worried about but I guess you guys have already been in this position!!


i try not to stick it in the middle where the mass of the root ball is, i stick em in soil, almost touching the side of the pot.do a bunch like that going around the pot.


----------



## maniacal420 (Nov 5, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> That makes sense. If there's any chances of having more energy put into bud growth you can count me in Thanks again for the help bro!!


 i use twist ties like for a loaf of bread, except in a roll u cut yourself. Very easy and found at Ace hardware in Garden area. I think WalMart also sells them.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 6, 2010)

rzza said:


> i try not to stick it in the middle where the mass of the root ball is, i stick em in soil, almost touching the side of the pot.do a bunch like that going around the pot.


I think thats what I'm going to do, maybe 4 of them surrounding the plant..



maniacal420 said:


> i use twist ties like for a loaf of bread, except in a roll u cut yourself. Very easy and found at Ace hardware in Garden area. I think WalMart also sells them.


Good idea, I used those at one point to hold some wire when I had it set up in my dresser lol..


----------



## rzza (Nov 6, 2010)

just dont tie them tight, leave room for the branch to swell. even though your so far along the stems still like to harden and get a bit thicker and the ties can cut into the stalk.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 6, 2010)

rzza said:


> just dont tie them tight, leave room for the branch to swell. even though your so far along the stems still like to harden and get a bit thicker and the ties can cut into the stalk.


Again thank you rzza, and someguy for the room in your thread  

I just staked a couple party cup girls and tied them off to tight I think. I'll re tie them tomorrow and I also picked up the bamboo today so KK will be getting staked tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## kingofqueen (Nov 7, 2010)

Thats what I do . Bamboo stakes work great but I use yarn to tie mine up .Yarn doesnt damage the plant at all .

Hey someguy when do these PE's start smelling? I'm at 4 weeks with little smell.


----------



## rzza (Nov 7, 2010)

oooh yarn, nice one. last week i staked my 28 girls down, each got about 6 or 8 stakes. thats alot of yarn tying lol. do you loop and tie like shoelaces?


----------



## kingofqueen (Nov 7, 2010)

I tie. yarn to the stake then tie around the stalk loosely. It works good and there is an abundance of yarn around here soo.I use yarn to lst also .I just fold a length in half around the stem then duct tape it to the side of the pot ,no tieing at all .


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 7, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> Thats what I do . Bamboo stakes work great but I use yarn to tie mine up .Yarn doesnt damage the plant at all .
> 
> Hey someguy when do these PE's start smelling? I'm at 4 weeks with little smell.


 I use yarn too for any tying. Mine stink pretty good by 4-5 weeks or so but I've been using a carbon filter for a while now so I don't even notice anymore haha They aren't a super stinky strain, but def a great smell if u give the buds a lil groping


----------



## rzza (Nov 7, 2010)

no groping in my grow room


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 7, 2010)

rzza said:


> no groping in my grow room


 lol, ok only groping the trim leaves, not the buds


----------



## rzza (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 7, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> Thats what I do . Bamboo stakes work great but I use yarn to tie mine up .Yarn doesnt damage the plant at all .
> 
> Hey someguy when do these PE's start smelling? I'm at 4 weeks with little smell.


Thats exactly what I have to tie them off


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

ok ladies and gents i have an issue with my pistils not turning color. im in the 9th and week of flowering(8 week strain) and i thought i was kinda odd that the pistis are still 95% white. yesterday i looked through the scope and i saw a sea of milky white trichs and maybe one or two amber trichs, but like i said all white trichs, and the calyxes really havent started to swell . this is strange because this never happened to me before. what should i do? should i give it another week, two weeks to see if they change? should i chop it now and avoid the thc degrading? dont want to take a loss of yeild, but if i wait and give the flowers time to swell the thc might be degraded to an undesirable point. PLLEEAASSS!!!!! someone give me some advice on this, as i am stumped.

dont mean to jack your thread SG just need a little help with this one.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ok ladies and gents i have an issue with my pistils not turning color. im in the 9th and week of flowering(8 week strain) and i thought i was kinda odd that the pistis are still 95% white. yesterday i looked through the scope and i saw a sea of milky white trichs and maybe one or two amber trichs, but like i said all white trichs, and the calyxes really havent started to swell . this is strange because this never happened to me before. what should i do? should i give it another week, two weeks to see if they change? should i chop it now and avoid the thc degrading? dont want to take a loss of yeild, but if i wait and give the flowers time to swell the thc might be degraded to an undesirable point. PLLEEAASSS!!!!! someone give me some advice on this, as i am stumped.
> 
> dont mean to jack your thread SG just need a little help with this one.
> 
> ...


 I would let them go, but if you see too many amber coming on or need to move onto the next round u can still chop em. Some strains are weird about hairs and you really have to check trics. I assume this is a strain you haven't grown out before so you can't determine if this is not normal? Are the hairs starting to change at all? Normally 2 weeks before mine finish the orange start poping up slowly. Give them a bit more time if you can, but you may end up cutting them with white hairs. They will dry a brown color, just not the natural amber if they matured. Weird stuff these plants do sometimes.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 8, 2010)

I would give it another week or 2 aswell.. Maybe take a sample bud off the bottom to test the potency at this point or in another week but I would definitely give it some more time. Shit if you want post a pic up in fdd's thread, I'm sure he will tell you 2 weeks or so though


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I would let them go, but if you see too many amber coming on or need to move onto the next round u can still chop em. Some strains are weird about hairs and you really have to check trics. I assume this is a strain you haven't grown out before so you can't determine if this is not normal? Are the hairs starting to change at all? Normally 2 weeks before mine finish the orange start poping up slowly. Give them a bit more time if you can, but you may end up cutting them with white hairs. They will dry a brown color, just not the natural amber if they matured. Weird stuff these plants do sometimes.





SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I would give it another week or 2 aswell.. Maybe take a sample bud off the bottom to test the potency at this point or in another week but I would definitely give it some more time. Shit if you want post a pic up in fdd's thread, I'm sure he will tell you 2 weeks or so though


naw, actually ive been growing it for about a year and a half , almost two.(Northern Lights). when i first got it i tried samples from 7, 7.5, 8. 8.5, and 9 weeks and eight was primo for me, but like i said all of the hairs are usually turned by that time. im just worried about the buzz not being what i want by the time they do turn. but hey thanks a million, seriously. anybody else wanna chime in,....please.


SG tried to rep you, but i have to spread a little around, i'll get you though.

PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

also what are the symptoms of cal-mag deficiency. cause this is also going on;in the beginning, on the top portion of the plant the fan leaves are starting to get yellow in between the veins, while the veins are staying "DARK" green. later on the yellow portion starts to turn a goldish/bronze color, while the viens start to pale. once it passes that stage, the enitre leaf starts to turn goldish/bronze, curl under(from the sides), until its dry and crackly, then it starts on the next level underneath it. ive never had this problem before, and ive heard that coco can suffer from cal-mag issues real easy. and seeing that im doing what ive been doing for a while and never had this problem that it might be a Cal-Mag deficiency. i'll try to put up a tomorrow, if needed. thanks everybody.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> also what are the symptoms of cal-mag deficiency. cause this is also going on;in the beginning, on the top portion of the plant the fan leaves are starting to get yellow in between the veins, while the veins are staying "DARK" green. later on the yellow portion starts to turn a goldish/bronze color, while the viens start to pale. once it passes that stage, the enitre leaf starts to turn goldish/bronze, curl under(from the sides), until its dry and crackly, then it starts on the next level underneath it. ive never had this problem before, and ive heard that coco can suffer from cal-mag issues real easy. and seeing that im doing what ive been doing for a while and never had this problem that it might be a Cal-Mag deficiency. i'll try to put up a tomorrow, if needed. thanks everybody.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 Sounds like cal-mag. I usually add some in weeks 3-5 flower because MJ uses Cal heavily even tap water can become depleted in a week or so. I go just below the lowest recommended dose though, stuff is made for tomatoes not MJ so be cautious, it really raises your EC.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2010)

Picture time. The screen looks perfect IMO. Think this will work out fine and keep my perpetual in motion  Got some pics of the PE mother and Afgan Kush mother after giving up clones. Got 6 PE (right) and 4 AK (left) for round 7, probably keep the best 9 clones. Mothers look a touch shitty due to lack of light, but it works so w/e.



Screen filled in great. Gotta love knowing your strain


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 8, 2010)

lookin nice man that screen is hidden from that canopy! goin turn out to b a good one!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 9, 2010)

Looking good brotha, I'm loving how that screen filled in!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 9, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Picture time. The screen looks perfect IMO. Think this will work out fine and keep my perpetual in motion  Got some pics of the PE mother and Afgan Kush mother after giving up clones. Got 6 PE (right) and 4 AK (left) for round 7, probably keep the best 9 clones. Mothers look a touch shitty due to lack of light, but it works so w/e.
> 
> View attachment 1258161View attachment 1258164View attachment 1258163View attachment 1258160View attachment 1258159View attachment 1258162View attachment 1258157View attachment 1258158
> 
> Screen filled in great. Gotta love knowing your strain


 
how you liking that screen bro.
Btw how many new screen ideas have you came up with yet?


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## edwardtheclean (Nov 9, 2010)

no doubt, thats just about as good as it gets isnt it....


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 9, 2010)

Damn looking good man..This is gonna be a monster


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm loving your garden, there's some serious praying happening. bravo


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> lookin nice man that screen is hidden from that canopy! goin turn out to b a good one!!





SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking good brotha, I'm loving how that screen filled in!!





ZEN MASTER said:


> how you liking that screen bro.
> Btw how many new screen ideas have you came up with yet?
> 
> 
> ...





edwardtheclean said:


> no doubt, thats just about as good as it gets isnt it....





Nunotmp said:


> Damn looking good man..This is gonna be a monster





Shrubs First said:


> I'm loving your garden, there's some serious praying happening. bravo


 I'm gettin so excited myself. Great graduation present  Thanks for all the kind words folks, appreciate it. And for everyone who gave me tips on the scrog too! Pulled 18 ozs last round, everything else the same except the screen this time, think I can hit 21?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 10, 2010)

I would have to say yes! You got skills son lol..


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 10, 2010)

Very possible. When are you gonna lollipop?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I would have to say yes! You got skills son lol..


 lol thx, everything I know pretty much learned here and rest of the interwebs... only been at it just over a year now so I don't really consider myself experienced or anything.


Nunotmp said:


> Very possible. When are you gonna lollipop?


 Already have lolli'd quite a bit but the pics don't show it well. I'm hesitent to pull everything under the screen bc I know a 1k can penetrate 18" and I only got about 10 above the screen. So I have left 6-10 inches of foliage below the screen, but I removed most of the bud shoots so they don't waste time with the popcorn nugs below the screen.


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 10, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> lol thx, everything I know pretty much learned here and rest of the interwebs... only been at it just over a year now so I don't really consider myself experienced or anything.
> 
> Already have lolli'd quite a bit but the pics don't show it well. I'm hesitent to pull everything under the screen bc I know a 1k can penetrate 18" and I only got about 10 above the screen. So I have left 6-10 inches of foliage below the screen, but I removed most of the bud shoots so they don't waste time with the popcorn nugs below the screen.


Nice man can't wait to see that screen in full bloom


----------



## SL2 (Nov 11, 2010)

SG15 whatup my brother! Been a while, life gets in the way of living LOL

Lookin good....but your shit always does!!!

Skeet


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 12, 2010)

ok i was able to get some pics the first three are in veg, the fourth one is a mother and the last two are in flower. any help would be greatly appreciated. i was doing some reading last night and there are a lot of similar symptoms with alot of the deficiencies. but i did kinda came to a few conclusions, and maybe some one can tell me if im right or wrong. 
#1 i havent had alot of run off lately, could a build up of salts cause the lockout of certian nutrients to cause these problems. 

#2 Ph and Chlorine, i use Canna Coco and their nutes allow for the use of regular tap water. up until now i havent had any problems like this, so here lately i havent really been worried about Ph'ing my water or letting it sit so whatever amount of chlorine(if any) is in it can evaporate. could the ph being too high or low cause these issues? could chlorine levels in the water cause this? agian like i said any help would be grealy appreciated, thanks.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-
View attachment 1264214View attachment 1264215View attachment 1264216View attachment 1264217View attachment 1264218View attachment 1264219


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 12, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ok i was able to get some pics the first three are in veg, the fourth one is a mother and the last two are in flower. any help would be greatly appreciated. i was doing some reading last night and there are a lot of similar symptoms with alot of the deficiencies. but i did kinda came to a few conclusions, and maybe some one can tell me if im right or wrong.
> #1 i havent had alot of run off lately, could a build up of salts cause the lockout of certian nutrients to cause these problems.
> 
> #2 Ph and Chlorine, i use Canna Coco and their nutes allow for the use of regular tap water. up until now i havent had any problems like this, so here lately i havent really been worried about Ph'ing my water or letting it sit so whatever amount of chlorine(if any) is in it can evaporate. could the ph being too high or low cause these issues? could chlorine levels in the water cause this? agian like i said any help would be grealy appreciated, thanks.
> ...


 Doubt its the chlorine, as long as your water doesn't taste like pool water out of the tap you should be fine on that aspect. But since you are using coco you are relying on beneficial bacteria, so removing the chlorine mite be a good idea, but I don't think it's ur problem. More then likely it's PH. I don't know coco very well, but I think you treat it as a hydro medium so u should be running a ph of like 5.5-6.0. I would refer you to 'Shrubs First' search him on here, very knowledgeable about coco.

Anyhow here's some pics... my guess is that your ph is too low locking out magnesium. I'm guessing this based on the green veins in your pics and this def on the 'have a plant problem thread' -


> Magnesium deficiency will exhibit a yellowing (which may turn brown) and interveinal chlorosis beginning in the older leaves. The older leaves will be the first to develop interveinal chlorosis. Starting at leaf margin or tip and progressing inward between the veins. *Notice how the veins remain somewhat green*.


 That seemed to be the key point.

To test get some test drops, ph your source water to 7.0 (neutral) on your next feeding (never run plain water through coco) and collect some of the runoff. Test the PH of this and use inference to figure out a est of your ph. IE it went in ph 7 came out ph 6, then the medium ph is probably 5 or lower. But if it comes out like 8 or 9 then obviously the medium ph is much too high.

View attachment 1264527
(Top is soil, bottom is hydro)


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 12, 2010)

also an expert on coco is riddleme as he uses that medium wit all grows


----------



## SL2 (Nov 12, 2010)

*WOW!!! Welcome to the JUNGLE!*


Someguy15 said:


> Picture time. The screen looks perfect IMO. Think this will work out fine and keep my perpetual in motion  Got some pics of the PE mother and Afgan Kush mother after giving up clones. Got 6 PE (right) and 4 AK (left) for round 7, probably keep the best 9 clones. Mothers look a touch shitty due to lack of light, but it works so w/e.
> 
> View attachment 1258161View attachment 1258164View attachment 1258163View attachment 1258160View attachment 1258159View attachment 1258162View attachment 1258157View attachment 1258158
> 
> Screen filled in great. Gotta love knowing your strain


----------



## SL2 (Nov 12, 2010)

I was trying to bump the pics...lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 13, 2010)

Well I would say that screen filled in alright. lol Great work man, looks perfect.


----------



## kingofqueen (Nov 13, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> also an expert on coco is riddleme as he uses that medium wit all grows


Sunshine mix is mainly peat moss not coco isn't it .? He starts in happy frog for seedlings . Coco is like running hydro on your ph levels.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 13, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> Sunshine mix is mainly peat moss not coco isn't it .? He starts in happy frog for seedlings . Coco is like running hydro on your ph levels.


my fault u are correct...he does use coco inside his mix though not just a pure coco medium..srry


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 14, 2010)

damn note to self, clean ec meter more often. Did normal change and it should have been 2.0 came out 1.5EC and I was confused. Added more nute and then realized my meter was probably off (wrong order right) So I measure it after cleaning, 2.6EC SHIT, but got it diluted down to 2.3 so that is acceptable, but very high.


----------



## rzza (Nov 15, 2010)

gots to keep it clean mate


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's the weekly update guys. Running a very hot 2.3EC right now due to messed up meter, hoping I don't fry them but they are loving it so far. Most of it was from boost, so it's only strong P-K. They are fattening up nicely, can't wait for a couple more weeks to see how it looks.


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

uhhhh so nice guy! 

they look sooo good. geezus kriste you have some crystals there mate, this is 21 days from switching? no, this is 21 days from pistils .....right?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2010)

rzza said:


> uhhhh so nice guy!
> 
> they look sooo good. geezus kriste you have some crystals there mate, this is 21 days from switching? no, this is 21 days from pistils .....right?


 21 days from switching to 12/12, do all my counting like that. thanks for the compliments, I'm loving your SoG as well man. Keep reppin mich.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 16, 2010)

lookin realll good!


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

well  to that brotha...


----------



## SL2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Holly Shiat!!! Warn a fellow will ya...if I had a 3-D monitor those colas would have poked my eys out!!! lol

Thay are kicking ass! They are loving you back man! Great job SG15


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 16, 2010)

yeaa def lookin good man!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 16, 2010)

You're killin it man! Looks amazing for 21 days.


----------



## quickrip (Nov 17, 2010)

Ya no shit! This screen is exploding. Wait till week 5. Your gonna need upper supports. Great job man.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 17, 2010)

hey SG what up man? first off got the plant issue taken care of. second, dude that screen is filling out very nice. and they are packing it on man. good to see things progressing so well for you. any new screen ideas for the next round?


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 17, 2010)

Fuck..Thats sexy..Good job SG impressive.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 18, 2010)

That looks really good for only being 21 days into flower, gonna be some killer
yields hopefully!


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 19, 2010)

wow man... yet ANOTHER amazing grow on the way.. love your grows!


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 23, 2010)

The last grow... I think grow 5(?) if this is grow 6, what was the final dry weight and # of total plants?


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 23, 2010)

Its been a week how are they looking?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the support guys. I'll get some pics up tonight, busy busy night last nite so I missed it. Glad there's a few people out there still waiting on some new pics.

OG, Round 6 is current, Round 5 was a 5 week veg (due to move, longer then I wanted), 8 week flower of 11 plants. 3 LA, 8 PE... They all fell over due to extended veg and it hurt my yield a lil, but I pulled 18oz under the Dual Arc 1000w. Hoping for more like 21 on this round (6) with the addition of the screen, and hoping to hit 22-24 on round 7 when I switch over to H&G, but that might be hopeful expectations.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's pics, one day late sry sry lol



boom baby! Little scraggly underneath...could have done better lolli...but I think it's sufficient. Let me know what u guys think.


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 23, 2010)

That's sexy!!! You only pulled 18oz with 11 plants? I thought I would yield alot more than that...but these are looking very nice man..keep up the good work! Tomorrow will be first full day of 12/12 for me.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> That's sexy!!! You only pulled 18oz with 11 plants? I thought I would yield alot more than that...but these are looking very nice man..keep up the good work! Tomorrow will be first full day of 12/12 for me.


 Expecting to get more with 9 and a screen this round. It's more about wattage/efficiency then # of plants. 11 was over crowded so they yielded like shit.


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 23, 2010)

I pulled about 11 my first go round with 4 plants and hoping to do alot better this time..But you will have a good harvest that shit looks pretty


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> I pulled about 11 my first go round with 4 plants and hoping to do alot better this time..But you will have a good harvest that shit looks pretty


 What wattage?


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> What wattage?


400w hps vegged with 4ft 2 bulb t5's


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 23, 2010)

Those colas are coming in very nicely.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2010)

11 aint bad at all for a 400w, that's .77GPW. I think I only pulled like 9 off my 400 I started with, and averaged about 14 on a 600w (3 harvests). As long as your above .6G/W I'd say your doing good, and 1G/W is the holy grail were all questing for. I've heard 2GPW is even possible but I've yet to see a grow pull it off. Maybe a large scale open bulb vertical setup, but nothing horizontal.


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 23, 2010)

Yea man i was so excited when I harvested...I only harvested 2 plants and a week later harvested the other two..I was hoping to only pull a qp total but i got more than that with my first 2 plants..And yes I hope I can reach that 1gpw..Maybe with some co2..I heard of the gpw with vertical also. 

Here are the last girls(Lemon Skunk) mid flower..Dont remember when these were taken..


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks fenominal SG. You never fail to impress man. That is an amazing canopy you got going on. Ya, plant numbers don't mean much as long as they veg long enough to make a full canopy like the one your sporting man. Thanks for the pic update and yes I am one of those waiting to see your updates. 

This girl is frosty frosty!!


----------



## SL2 (Nov 24, 2010)

Come on man....its been a week and *WE WANT PICS!!!*

lol I bet it smells heavenly....


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 24, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Come on man....its been a week and *WE WANT PICS!!!*
> 
> lol I bet it smells heavenly....



See post # 243


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ty as always guys. In need of a little help though. I have some sort of disease spreading around my plants. It started on my mothers (pe first, and then spread to the younger afgan kush) but I'm now seeing a little on my flowering plants even. I'm 100% sure it's not nutrient problems so I'm trying to decide how to control this. I don't think it's PM either, seems like something else...I was going to pick up greencure and give that a whirl on the mothers to see if it helped at all. Any other ideas appreciated & repped!


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 24, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Ty as always guys. In need of a little help though. I have some sort of disease spreading around my plants. It started on my mothers (pe first, and then spread to the younger afgan kush) but I'm now seeing a little on my flowering plants even. I'm 100% sure it's not nutrient problems so I'm trying to decide how to control this. I don't think it's PM either, seems like something else...I was going to pick up greencure and give that a whirl on the mothers to see if it helped at all. Any other ideas appreciated & repped!
> 
> View attachment 1286604View attachment 1286605


I have the same thing wrong with my LSD....


----------



## SL2 (Nov 24, 2010)

disposition84 said:


> See post # 243


duh! lol I dont know what date I was looking at...must have been high lol


----------



## SL2 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have seen that somewhere and if I can find it I will shoot ya a link. Thats sucks, could it be a contaminate? Im sure you clean everything well between grows...


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 24, 2010)

Appreciate Round 5's recap SG15


----------



## litljohn (Nov 24, 2010)

hey sg,its hard to tell but in the 2nd pic it looks like white powdery mildew,What is your humidity been like?also do you foiler feed?if so this good be from that if the spray is too strong.i just looked thru "THE BIBLE"and thats the only thing i can find that looks close to your pics,good luck man


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey bro, I agree it looks like PM in the second picture. It is a little tough to tell from the pics for sure. If you take mix a tablespoon of baking soda and a 1/4 cup of low fat milk in a liter of water and test a couple leaves with it, if it is pm it will dissapear when the sodium bicarbinate hits it. Same as green cure. I am currently using Excel LG ( which is very inexpensive) on my mother and through veg into the 4th week of flower. I also replaced the magic green foliar with Yellow Bottle Bloom Foliar, it is supposed to be a preventative and has worked well for me. The Excel is an organic systemic treatment for fungai so it might be a good one to use even if it isn't pm. The green cure will work through the rest of this flower if you make sure you get every inch of the plants and top of the medium. Just make sure not to mix the green cure too strong, it will burn your hairs if you do.
I also picked up some Eagle 20 but haven't used it yet. I am a little leary to be honest because it is nasty shit. It is supposed to kill pm forever systemically in your plants, but only good for mothers or new clones because you don't want to smoke it.
I would start with the green cure though if you already have it on hand and as you probably already know, after this grow you will need to bleach the shit out of your room.

Here is a great link on pm http://www.marijuana-ro.com/grow-faq/pests-disease-control/indoors---diseases/how-do-i-recognize-control-and-prevent-powdery-mildew.html

Here is another that talks about the Foliar spray- http://www.igrowhydro.com/InfoSheets/InfoSheet-Chitosan.pdf


----------



## CinderellaMan (Nov 25, 2010)

please check out my scrog and let me know what you think someguy! its in my sig. great work by the way man. i hope i can pull of a scrog like yours! absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 26, 2010)

Turned out it's thrips! wtf. I have had 0 changes since the move (no clones in ect) and they show up now? hmmm maybe they've been lurking around all along and just got bad enough for me to notice. O well. Soaked the mothers & new clones in spinosad last night, can't find a moving thrip on them today. I will re-apply in 5 days probably to get the next round of hatchlings. Maybe do a third app just to be sure I get them all. After that I'll stop using it cuz I don't want to be breeding super thrips.

Also thanks to everyone who helped with PM tips, I was thinking it was PM at first until I looked a little closer. They were just annihilating my mothers, but I think I got it under control now.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, never even heard of thrips. 

Good catching it though, hope everything return to their awesome
status in no time.


----------



## Ferredoxin (Nov 27, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Turned out it's thrips! wtf. I have had 0 changes since the move (no clones in ect) and they show up now? hmmm maybe they've been lurking around all along and just got bad enough for me to notice. O well. Soaked the mothers & new clones in spinosad last night, can't find a moving thrip on them today. I will re-apply in 5 days probably to get the next round of hatchlings. Maybe do a third app just to be sure I get them all. After that I'll stop using it cuz I don't want to be breeding super thrips.
> 
> Also thanks to everyone who helped with PM tips, I was thinking it was PM at first until I looked a little closer. They were just annihilating my mothers, but I think I got it under control now.


You beat me to it. I had a similar issue with thrips, and spinosad took care of a pretty good infestation in ONE application. University studies have shown that spinosad residues can persist on outdoor foliage for up to 28 days, with significant mortality still occuring. My advice would be to hold off on the 2nd application unless you get another flare up.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ferredoxin said:


> You beat me to it. I had a similar issue with thrips, and spinosad took care of a pretty good infestation in ONE application. University studies have shown that spinosad residues can persist on outdoor foliage for up to 28 days, with significant mortality still occuring. My advice would be to hold off on the 2nd application unless you get another flare up.


 Now my next problem. The flowering girls have apparently picked them up too. They will have 3 weeks left to chop on sunday. For now I have not applied anything and have just removed the most infected foliage, and removed it from the space. I am hoping to at least slow them down without resorting to sprays or fog bombs. Hopefully they can be eradicated on the next round...I was successful at eliminating the fungus gnats finally, yay!


----------



## Ferredoxin (Nov 28, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Now my next problem. The flowering girls have apparently picked them up too. They will have 3 weeks left to chop on sunday. For now I have not applied anything and have just removed the most infected foliage, and removed it from the space. I am hoping to at least slow them down without resorting to sprays or fog bombs. Hopefully they can be eradicated on the next round...I was successful at eliminating the fungus gnats finally, yay!


Technically, the pre-harvest interval for Spinosad is 1 day, but that is for edible crops like beans and peas. I cant find the PHI for Entrust on Tobacco, which would help us with the safety of spinosad on smokable finished product, but I did a pretty quick search. You might want to consider adding some Serenade to the mix, or whatever you prefer, to prevent botrytis with only 3 weeks left to finish.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ferredoxin said:


> Technically, the pre-harvest interval for Spinosad is 1 day, but that is for edible crops like beans and peas. I cant find the PHI for Entrust on Tobacco, which would help us with the safety of spinosad on smokable finished product, but I did a pretty quick search. You might want to consider adding some Serenade to the mix, or whatever you prefer, to prevent botrytis with only 3 weeks left to finish.


 I'm good on the budrot, RH has been kept at 40-50% the entire flower. Now that winter is coming I don't even have to use my dehumidifier much to keep rh in check. I'll just be leaving the thrips on there, they can't do too much damage in the time frame. I will work on eliminating them from my clones and mothers, so far havn't seen any since first application. I'll do one more preventative spray when I harvest this round to make sure none got back to the clones or mothers, or were missed by the first spray.


----------



## Ferredoxin (Nov 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm good on the budrot, RH has been kept at 40-50% the entire flower. Now that winter is coming I don't even have to use my dehumidifier much to keep rh in check. I'll just be leaving the thrips on there, they can't do too much damage in the time frame. I will work on eliminating them from my clones and mothers, so far havn't seen any since first application. I'll do one more preventative spray when I harvest this round to make sure none got back to the clones or mothers, or were missed by the first spray.


Good deal. Whenever I have to spray my plants past ~21 days of 12/12 I add Serenade to the mix. If I have to get my buds wet, I might as well put something in place that will help prevent gray mold also. 

Best of luck with the eradication. Thrips are a relatively easy problem to solve compared to mites!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice man..Looks dank and full...Good job man.


----------



## SL2 (Nov 30, 2010)

*WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE!!! *

That is unreal SG15...gonna be *SICK* when they are done...


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 30, 2010)

Damn, bro.... This grow got me jealous, its lookin' like the Amazon Jungle!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> View attachment 1296876View attachment 1296873View attachment 1296874View attachment 1296879View attachment 1296877View attachment 1296878View attachment 1296880View attachment 1296875View attachment 1296881View attachment 1296882


Looking great, Nice bush you have there


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Very nice man..Looks dank and full...Good job man.





SL2 said:


> *WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE!!! *
> 
> That is unreal SG15...gonna be *SICK* when they are done...





OGPanda said:


> Damn, bro.... This grow got me jealous, its lookin' like the Amazon Jungle!





SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking great, Nice bush you have there


 Thanks everyone, always appreciate the views & comments.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey bro, just stoppin in. Hope you got your issues sorted out. Those ladies must be blowin up and smellin sweet!

Lookin forward to the next update!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 7, 2010)

love this growww!!!! ur deff 1 of my fav. growers... along with Skeet... (SL2).. and S1CC. keep it up man. cant wait to grow sum PE


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 7, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey bro, just stoppin in. Hope you got your issues sorted out. Those ladies must be blowin up and smellin sweet!
> 
> Lookin forward to the next update!!!


 The thrips have been way slowed down by removing the most infected foliage. Def a useful method for those late in flower who don't want to spray ( I don't EVEERRRR spray muh buds lol) Thanks for the ping man, I'll get some pics up for everyone tonight, just been busy as hell.


chb444220 said:


> love this growww!!!! ur deff 1 of my fav. growers... along with Skeet... (SL2).. and S1CC. keep it up man. cant wait to grow sum PE


 Thanks for the comment, to be on the same lvl as the greats on here would be amazing. Oh and you left Raiderfan#420, Quickrip, and Shrubs First... all amazing growers on here... hell there's so many haha... cruzer, tld, rzza, legallyflying, ect, ect. Props to everyone, 99% of everything you see was learned via RIU.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks to you man. Your comment about my plant problem, bringing up our different medium types and how yours holds more air helped me nail down my problem. It started me on a thought process and research. The 1/3 LW I added to the OF holds too much water and I was drowning them. I didn&#8217;t adjust my normal watering to match my modified soil&#8230; The LW is the only variable in my set up. That&#8217;s how I was taught in auto mechanics school. Find out what is not the problem and that will lead you to the problem&#8230;I can get the dual arc much closer like you do now that they can breathe! lol
Thanks again bro&#8230;I owe everything to RUI growers as well&#8230;


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bulking up great, loving the scrog holding them in the light!


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 8, 2010)

lookin real good man cant get over how thick the canopy is


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2010)

So I've got 3 sad clones. I'm guessing it's due to using old medium that was stored, with a lot of smashed RW mini cubes in the bottom. From now on I plan to keep each medium separate and just mix them in each individual pot.... anyways, I think my sad clones are due to the PH being through the roof from too much RW. My question is should I ditch them completely or are the likely to recover once the ph is corrected? I'll include some pics later for u guys. I have 10 clones, plan to keep the best 9, the extra usually goes to a buddy.


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn sg that looks nice...How are you liking the scrog? Looks like your gonna have a good yield


----------



## CinderellaMan (Dec 8, 2010)

absolutely beautiful colas you got there someguy! 20+ fasho! week 6 are you kidding me! i hope mine blow up like this!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> lookin real good man cant get over how thick the canopy is


 yeah the PE really love to grow like a bush!


Nunotmp said:


> Damn sg that looks nice...How are you liking the scrog? Looks like your gonna have a good yield


 It perfect, holding the bud right where I want it. I'm thinking at least a bonus 2 oz, and I know no matter what there will be more HQ bud with it all up near the light instead of down near the bottoms.


CinderellaMan said:


> absolutely beautiful colas you got there someguy! 20+ fasho! week 6 are you kidding me! i hope mine blow up like this!


 Yeah they will for sure, just keep feeding them well and plenty of fresh air. and you got me thinking so I started counting lol... something like 60 colas in there (6" or longer consec bud)


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 9, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Bulking up great, loving the scrog holding them in the light!
> View attachment 1312067View attachment 1312068View attachment 1312071View attachment 1312073View attachment 1312075View attachment 1312076View attachment 1312077View attachment 1312078View attachment 1312074


Amazing as always someguy! Glad to hear your liking the scrog! Is there anything you would have done different at this point with the screen or type of screen? Or anything else? I really want to try this method but I'm not really sure how to go about it. When would I put the screen up and how would you train them in veg to maximize yields before putting it up? Any good tutorials or anything, I know you tie the individual budsites down I just want to do it right the first time, like this  Sorry for all the questions, Thanks in advance and I don't think I have to say it but +++REEEPPP


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 9, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Amazing as always someguy! Glad to hear your liking the scrog! Is there anything you would have done different at this point with the screen or type of screen? Or anything else? I really want to try this method but I'm not really sure how to go about it. When would I put the screen up and how would you train them in veg to maximize yields before putting it up? Any good tutorials or anything, I know you tie the individual budsites down I just want to do it right the first time, like this  Sorry for all the questions, Thanks in advance and I don't think I have to say it but +++REEEPPP


Most people use a screen with 2 inch holes, placed about 10 to 14 inches away from the medium. Most also fill the screen about 75% before flipping to 12/12. I say most because mine is totally different lol. I use chicken wire with 1 inch holes, my screen is 16 to 18 inches from the medium. Since i'm perpetual when I put the plants under the screen they were about 3 inches below when switched to 12/12. I just kept pulling shoots under the screen for the first 10 days, no ties or anything, and then stopped all training. This worked out for me fine bc pe stretches almost double and I knew this. For scrog knowing your strain is key. Wooo all from my droid, not learning shit in class lol


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 9, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Most people use a screen with 2 inch holes, placed about 10 to 14 inches away from the medium. Most also fill the screen about 75% before flipping to 12/12. I say most because mine is totally different lol. I use chicken wire with 1 inch holes, my screen is 16 to 18 inches from the medium. Since i'm perpetual when I put the plants under the screen they were about 3 inches below when switched to 12/12. I just kept pulling shoots under the screen for the first 10 days, no ties or anything, and then stopped all training. This worked out for me fine bc pe stretches almost double and I knew this. For scrog knowing your strain is key. Wooo all from my droid, not learning shit in class lol


Lmao! Thanks bro that helped a lot!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, SG!! You're canopy looks fantastic man. Real nice work for your first time using a screen. The cool thing is, you will only get better with that screen now that you have the idea. I am very impressed man, but then again you never cease to impress.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Man I see some FAT colas! You could walk across those tops! lol I can smell them from here...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2010)

haha thanks guys. I'm cuttin on saturday or sunday but I'll be sure to snap one last round of pics before I do.


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice sg...What are you guessing for weight? How is this compared to your last with the pe?


----------



## relisys (Dec 14, 2010)

ive grow out g13 pe and i bet it smells lush in your room rite now lol, my pe stunk like fuck early on in veg like a+ i give it.. good work


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Nice sg...What are you guessing for weight? How is this compared to your last with the pe?


 I'm thinking I hit at least 20 ounces this time (18 last). But what I'm really looking forward to is that all the bud is up top so it's all higher quality this time, and less trimming! They were great this round, I think my current veggies are a little behind  might have to veg for 4 days or so in the flowering room to catch them up.


relisys said:


> ive grow out g13 pe and i bet it smells lush in your room rite now lol, my pe stunk like fuck early on in veg like a+ i give it.. good work


 Oh yea smells great in the room. 1 year old 550 phresh filter still working like a champ though...just had parents & other guests over no one is any the wiser.


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 14, 2010)

Yea looks like you will do atleast that..So the screen stays from here on?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Yea looks like you will do atleast that..So the screen stays from here on?


 of course. I'm also switching over to h&g next round, so we'll c how that nute line works out for me.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> of course. I'm also switching over to h&g next round, so we'll c how that nute line works out for me.


Very ncie SG, I'm looking forward to the final pics! Its been fun following along, I actually just went back through and looked at the pages I missed and its been a hell of a thread! thanks for sharing bro +REP!


----------



## lltlmc (Dec 16, 2010)

amazing and informative thread, i am really considering using the scrog method in some way shape or form because of this thread. great work man and can't wait to see the harvest.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey SG just curious, but how many plants you got going this time, how many last time? just interested in your yields.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 17, 2010)

woohoo. cant wait for these harvets pics man... ill be checkin this weekend to see these lovely ladies all trimmed up!! =D


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 17, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Very ncie SG, I'm looking forward to the final pics! Its been fun following along, I actually just went back through and looked at the pages I missed and its been a hell of a thread! thanks for sharing bro +REP!


 Glad you enjoyed it, the good times should keep rolling here!


lltlmc said:


> amazing and informative thread, i am really considering using the scrog method in some way shape or form because of this thread. great work man and can't wait to see the harvest.


 Glad I inspired you, I waited nearly a year to try it and I regret I did. No other $10 dollar investment has returned for me like this.


ZEN MASTER said:


> Hey SG just curious, but how many plants you got going this time, how many last time? just interested in your yields.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 Glad to see your still around man. I had 11 flowering my 5th round (3 LA 8 PE) but it was over crowded. This time (round 6) I dropped to 9 PE clones. Looks to be about the perfect fit in my 3x3 tray and fills in the screen right on time.


chb444220 said:


> woohoo. cant wait for these harvets pics man... ill be checkin this weekend to see these lovely ladies all trimmed up!! =D


 Awesome, they should be up tomorrow evening probably, when I get unlazy lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 17, 2010)

One kid I don't mind babysitting....lol... love it!


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 17, 2010)

No more pre harvest pics?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> No more pre harvest pics?


 yeah tomorrow night at 10 pm est


----------



## alan whittington (Dec 17, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> One kid I don't mind babysitting....lol... love it!
> View attachment 1331102


nice... triple percs ice catcher. special downstem?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya i love the tree percs, i have one bong with just one tree and its smooth as fuck, i'd imagine 3 would blow my top off, especially with the Globe attachment and some oil


----------



## alan whittington (Dec 17, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Ya i love the tree percs, i have one bong with just one tree and its smooth as fuck, i'd imagine 3 would blow my top off, especially with the Globe attachment and some oil


you should look into the healthstone attachment for bongs. that thing is the sickest to ever be seen for all oils hashish and budder


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 17, 2010)

alan whittington said:


> you should look into the healthstone attachment for bongs. that thing is the sickest to ever be seen for all oils hashish and budder


Just checked it out, pretty cool i like the globe better, i dont like how your inhaling that butane with the stone. If you havnt seen it check out the GLOBE


----------



## alan whittington (Dec 17, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Just checked it out, pretty cool i like the globe better, i dont like how your inhaling that butane with the stone. If you havnt seen it check out the GLOBE


you don't have to torch it, it's just the prefered method of burning it. you could use to heat gun. or bee line or numerous other things. i like that healthstone gives vapor though, not smoke.


----------



## rzza (Dec 17, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> One kid I don't mind babysitting....lol... love it!
> View attachment 1331102


nce one .


----------



## teamgreen2010 (Dec 19, 2010)

where are the pre harvest pics? well its sunday also, so harvest pics too. please.


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 19, 2010)

teamgreen2010 said:


> where are the pre harvest pics? well its sunday also, so harvest pics too. please.



Thats what I wanna know..Ive been waiting


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 21, 2010)

Chop day was Sunday, been a busy bee sry. 13 hours on Sunday for 6 plants, the other 3 were done the following day in about 5 hours. Here's the pics!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 21, 2010)

Going to let these veg for about another 6 days so they can get larger and fill the screen in a lil. I will flip them next Sunday. This is 5 G13 Pineapple Express & 4 World of Seeds Afgan Kush.

Also I am switching over to H&G. For this week I'm running

25 gal tap water (.3 EC)
162.5 ml Aqua Flakes A+B
25 ml Roots
95 ml Multizen
75 ml Silica Blast
5 ml drip clean

with base water it's running about 1.43 EC. I will be following the rec schedule when I start 12/12 next Sunday.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn, I don't even know what to say haha! Phenominal!!!

My next grow will be a scrog partly because of you  New link is in my sig, its just starting so not much yet but it should be interesting!!

So Pex again next round?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 21, 2010)

It's 5 pex and 4 world of seeds afgan kush. Loved the tester plant can't wait to try it in my scrog!


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn that looks like alot of weight..

Good job man..Looks good..


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 21, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> It's 5 pex and 4 world of seeds afgan kush. Loved the tester plant can't wait to try it in my scrog!


Hellz yea! Is the flowering time for the Kush around the same?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 21, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Hellz yea! Is the flowering time for the Kush around the same?


 Yea they are both 8 weekers


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 21, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Yea they are both 8 weekers


One more question for now haha! Are you gonna run them under the same screen or just the single screen like before? Sticking with Chicken wire, damn thats 2 lol...


----------



## litljohn (Dec 21, 2010)

bravo man,that shit looks awesome.thats gotta be some good weight too.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 22, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> It's 5 pex and 4 world of seeds afgan kush. Loved the tester plant can't wait to try it in my scrog!


 

Hey dude, now tell me how much better was that? i just wanted to say first, nice harvest. curious as hell about the weight. but i also was curious about that afghan kush. i had an afghan kush seed from W.O.S., but >"I"<, fucked it up and it germinated, but didnt sprout. but is the stone actually like they describe, "Almost Devestator". or is it just some real good smoke? thanks bro, again nice haul.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Dec 22, 2010)

fuckin b-e-a-utiful brotha!


----------



## EvolAlex (Dec 23, 2010)

YOu do your shit proper man.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's all dried, and mostly gone...but the total yield was just over 20 oz. So a 2 oz improvement with the scrog, everything else the same. Gotta love it!

Oh and zen, the afgan is great smoke...very heady, slight floral taste, a very nice specimen... but very prone to mold..and loves single cola so top her! On par with the PE, so now I'm testing production in the scrog. Also excited to see how this H&G works out!


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Thanks everyone. It's all dried, and mostly gone...but the total yield was just over 20 oz. So a 2 oz improvement with the scrog, everything else the same. Gotta love it!
> 
> Oh and zen, the afgan is great smoke...very heady, slight floral taste, a very nice specimen... but very prone to mold..and loves single cola so top her! On par with the PE, so now I'm testing production in the scrog. Also excited to see how this H&G works out!


r u talkin bout afghan hindu kush?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 23, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> r u talkin bout afghan hindu kush?


 World Of Seeds Afgan Kush -> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-legend-collection-afghan-kush-special/prod_609.html


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats on the numbers bro! I just cut my KK, come on by when you get a chance


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 25, 2010)

goddamn some good shit you got going on . nice buds can't help but stare.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 25, 2010)

mane2008 said:


> goddamn some good shit you got going on . nice buds can't help but stare.


 thanks mane haha how fitting. I'll drop by your journal and see whats up!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas bubbler from GC!


I also flipped round 7 to 12/12 yesterday. Hold on for the ride!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 25, 2010)

That thing is sick looking!

I'm definitely going to hop in for round 7


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 25, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> That thing is sick looking!
> 
> I'm definitely going to hop in for round 7


 thanks smelly. They are pushed up in the screen already I think... I dunno been gone for a couple days haha love the mystery feeling.

50 minutes


----------



## SL2 (Dec 26, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Chop day was Sunday, been a busy bee sry. 13 hours on Sunday for 6 plants, the other 3 were done the following day in about 5 hours. Here's the pics!
> 
> View attachment 1337559View attachment 1337560View attachment 1337561View attachment 1337564View attachment 1337567View attachment 1337568View attachment 1337570View attachment 1337571View attachment 1337573View attachment 1337578View attachment 1337580View attachment 1337575View attachment 1337576View attachment 1337574View attachment 1337562View attachment 1337577View attachment 1337572View attachment 1337569View attachment 1337566View attachment 1337563View attachment 1337565View attachment 1337579


WOW that is some awesome shit SG15~~~ Nice Harvest bro...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 28, 2010)

SL2 said:


> WOW that is some awesome shit SG15~~~ Nice Harvest bro...


 thanks man, how you likin that super blue?

On a side note I had some guy creepin in my back window last night. Clearly saw me starring back, I yelled 'what the fuck' trough the window and he continued to peep for like 5 seconds. I went around to the door to go out after him and he was gone. Some middle aged white kid in a dark grey hoodie, with the hood up. Shit tripped me out, I had the gf call the cops against my better judgement (I am legal, but don't trust the law much). They didn't find shit during the walk around of course. So now I'm feeling like I might be on someones radar, not cool at all.


----------



## Nunotmp (Dec 28, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> thanks man, how you likin that super blue?
> 
> On a side note I had some guy creepin in my back window last night. Clearly saw me starring back, I yelled 'what the fuck' trough the window and he continued to peep for like 5 seconds. I went around to the door to go out after him and he was gone. Some middle aged white kid in a dark grey hoodie, with the hood up. Shit tripped me out, I had the gf call the cops against my better judgement (I am legal, but don't trust the law much). They didn't find shit during the walk around of course. So now I'm feeling like I might be on someones radar, not cool at all.


Damn man that sucks...What are you thinking? feds? or some random guy?


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 28, 2010)

wow that sucks . nosey ass hoe's need to mind their business. smh
sounds like some bruh being nosey. might just be a thief.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 28, 2010)

Some random, probably thief. I live in a college town and many of the residents are away for holidays, so I think he/they were looking to steal some stuff.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> thanks man, how you likin that super blue? I like it other than the price! lol Girls seem to like it so far.
> 
> On a side note I had some guy creepin in my back window last night. Clearly saw me starring back, I yelled 'what the fuck' trough the window and he continued to peep for like 5 seconds. I went around to the door to go out after him and he was gone. Some middle aged white kid in a dark grey hoodie, with the hood up. Shit tripped me out, I had the gf call the cops against my better judgement (I am legal, but don't trust the law much). They didn't find shit during the walk around of course. So now I'm feeling like I might be on someones radar, not cool at all.


Wait, I thought you are Some Guy...lol 

Yea that fckr was lookin to jack you or someone. Thats a ballsy sob to stare back at ya like that. I would have showed him my little friend...lol That is not cool...I dont know what to say but stay on point and make sure everything is secure...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yea, i'm always home and I have a aluminum bat... should be enough considering I'm in a college town not the hood lol


----------



## alan whittington (Dec 29, 2010)

honestly when it comes down to it SomeG, it's always better to say safer than sorry. get a gat, keep the clip in your pocket and the gat in a different spot. i've had to do this myself on several occasions


----------



## rasputin71 (Dec 29, 2010)

I always have a pistol and 2 spare mags on me, or within arms reach.


----------



## alan whittington (Dec 30, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> I always have a pistol and 2 spare mags on me, or within arms reach.


LEGIT!! i wish i had me a mac. snub nose mac10 with an extended clip and philed trigger. hehehe already know what i want


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's some pics of the new ladies. Bursting through the screen insane already!


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 2, 2011)

damn man such a dense screen!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn bro I think your gonna hit that 2# this round...what node are you topping at?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 2, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Damn bro I think your gonna hit that 2# this round...what node are you topping at?


Hope so I am going to get a 20 lb aluminum co2 tank and reg soon, like tomorrow so hopefully I can boost yield with that.

Not sure what node to be honest. I clone them with about 4 or 5 and then don't top til I see new light green growth, usually a week or so after rooted transplant.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 2, 2011)

damnnnn.. already anotha grow under way!! AWESOME man. cant wait!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 2, 2011)

I forgot they where clones, duh, lol...looks to be working well for ya. Whats the scoop on the PE, the smoke, the yeild? I was wondering because you are sticking with it. I have one about 3 weeks old I just have to figure out whitch one it is...lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 3, 2011)

SL2 said:


> I forgot they where clones, duh, lol...looks to be working well for ya. Whats the scoop on the PE, the smoke, the yeild? I was wondering because you are sticking with it. I have one about 3 weeks old I just have to figure out whitch one it is...lol


i kno he seems to like it. lol. he had one of 2 a while back.. and now.. the last few grows have been mostly PE. im jealous!!! i had 1 adn it just never germed... =( i want 1 soooo bad... ughh. i have wayy too many plants i wanna try


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 3, 2011)

SL2 said:


> I forgot they where clones, duh, lol...looks to be working well for ya. Whats the scoop on the PE, the smoke, the yeild? I was wondering because you are sticking with it. I have one about 3 weeks old I just have to figure out whitch one it is...lol


 Medium high yielder, tolerates high nutes, good quality smoke. I wouldn't say it's my favorite anymore, but def a good commercial product. I will help you identify it when you flip them hopefully.


chb444220 said:


> i kno he seems to like it. lol. he had one of 2 a while back.. and now.. the last few grows have been mostly PE. im jealous!!! i had 1 adn it just never germed... =( i want 1 soooo bad... ughh. i have wayy too many plants i wanna try


 It's a good one, seeing how this Afgan Kush does in comparison, but I have no plans to deviate from the usual 50% pe haha. I have a ton I wanna try too, but having to do mothers and clones makes me think like 12 weeks in advance to keep everything lined up. Calendars lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 3, 2011)

Got a 20 lb aluminum co2 cylinder, regulator and timer (for now) so excited to get it rockin. I plan on getting a sentinel chhc-4 in the future, but this my start. I think my bottle should last about 19 days according to all calculations, and if I get even 1 additional ounce it will pay this investment off. Bottle was about 160, reg was 150 and a 10 dollar timer so not too bad at all. And refills are only 20 so that's only roughly an additional 60 per grow. I may have to grab a second bottle just to cut down on trips to the store, and they are in demand so getting one isn't guaranteed. Hell yea can't wait to see the results with the H&G and Co2!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats why I got a PE, I had to see whats up. Cant wait. I have a Sharksbreath, PE, Blue Cheese and Jilly Bean that got dumped on the floor as seedlings. The all survived but got mixed up. lol The Jilly is regular so if ones a male thats it. I grew two SB last grow so maybe I can pick that one out. Do thay have a pineapple smell in flower? 

Your opp is BAD ASS! I hope you got the thrip thing sorted.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 3, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Thats why I got a PE, I had to see whats up. Cant wait. I have a Sharksbreath, PE, Blue Cheese and Jilly Bean that got dumped on the floor as seedlings. The all survived but got mixed up. lol The Jilly is regular so if ones a male thats it. I grew two SB last grow so maybe I can pick that one out. Do thay have a pineapple smell in flower?
> 
> Your opp is BAD ASS! I hope you got the thrip thing sorted.


 O yea, rub the trim leaves a little in like week 5 and smell your fingers, smells better then the end smoke imo lol

and the thrips are gone, spinosad took them out 1 application!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Got a 20 lb aluminum co2 cylinder, regulator and timer (for now) so excited to get it rockin. I plan on getting a sentinel chhc-4 in the future, but this my start. I think my bottle should last about 19 days according to all calculations, and if I get even 1 additional ounce it will pay this investment off. Bottle was about 160, reg was 150 and a 10 dollar timer so not too bad at all. And refills are only 20 so that's only roughly an additional 60 per grow. I may have to grab a second bottle just to cut down on trips to the store, and they are in demand so getting one isn't guaranteed. Hell yea can't wait to see the results with the H&G and Co2!


Hell yea SG you gonna hit that 2# for sure noe esp if you can keep it in there and not blow it out. But even so I think you will benifit from it for sure...Run me a line to my tent! lol

Im outta $ so I have to do the sugar and yeast jug about 5 of them...lol Need to get those started tomorrow.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> O yea, rub the trim leaves a little in like week 5 and smell your fingers, smells better then the end smoke imo lol
> 
> and the thrips are gone, spinosad took them out 1 application!


Week 5 of flower???? lol I wanna know before then lol it will be fun for me to figure it out...

Thats great. I have an article in urban grower mag about them.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just noticed this. Damn that is a STUMP! lol Your gonna need an axe! lol


----------



## alan whittington (Jan 6, 2011)

that co2 is going to be sick! i can't wait to see what it does. home and garden, hps, superpots, co2. shet what more could you ask for?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 6, 2011)

alan whittington said:


> that co2 is going to be sick! i can't wait to see what it does. home and garden, hps, superpots, co2. shet what more could you ask for?


 more space...and a separate breaker box lol


----------



## alan whittington (Jan 6, 2011)

hmm... you can make a breaker box. and space well... can't help ya there, looking for space meself!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 9, 2011)

Now your rockin out with your cock out man. This should be a site to see.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 9, 2011)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Now your rockin out with your cock out man. This should be a site to see.


 hell yeah, but without the controller my fan is always on, but vented indoors, so I think it's still getting most of it in there. Controller next round!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alright here the ladies on day 15, dunno if I've seen this much bud growth already at this point! Already have good trichs going, like where I would be day 21 usually. I F'IN love this CO2 already 




Under anticipated size... due to CO2 mostly... note to self, slightly less veg haha they are about 16" above the screen.


----------



## xivex (Jan 9, 2011)

Word. Niiicee setup bro! . Subbed. +REP

Lovin how even your canopy is and how fat the buds are. Very nice. Cant wat to start running H&G next cycle. Im tuned into your grow..


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 9, 2011)

Easy to see already that this is gonna be a sweet round man. You do good work Brotha.


----------



## djdestroyer (Jan 9, 2011)

So co2 is really worth it? I was thinking of laying off but it might be better just to go with it from the start... What are the golden rules for co2? Don't do it when the lights are off, and don't vent when you do it so the plants can absorb as much as possible? Is it dangerous? Couldn't I just pour some hot water on dry ice every couple of days? I just don't know how I feel about a tank of co2 no matter how it was regulated.

Also, everyone talks about having guns around. Are you guys all American? A friend was thinking of getting a 9mm but they are heavily restricted in Canada. I'd rather not involve serious weapons but he also doesn't want to be under-prepared...

By the way, good shit SG15!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hell yeah its worth it, if you have everything else in line. It can be dangerous at like 5,000ppm and possibly fatal at 50,000 ppm but that is much higher than the 1500 we all aim for. The only way tanks could be potentially dangerous is if you have a leak from the regulator. They recommend a new washer with each tank, and to spray with soapy water solution to check for leaks. Follow those procedures and barring any physical damage to the cylinder, I think your pretty covered.

Personally not firearmed, just try to keep it on the D/L as much as possible.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude you might have to raise the ceiling! lol Gonna be fun to see.


----------



## xivex (Jan 10, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Hell yeah its worth it, if you have everything else in line. It can be dangerous at like 5,000ppm and possibly fatal at 50,000 ppm but that is much higher than the 1500 we all aim for. The only way tanks could be potentially dangerous is if you have a leak from the regulator. They recommend a new washer with each tank, and to spray with soapy water solution to check for leaks. Follow those procedures and barring any physical damage to the cylinder, I think your pretty covered.
> 
> Personally not firearmed, just try to keep it on the D/L as much as possible.


Another cool greenhouse tip told to me by friends .... One of the many advantages of using co2...

If you use co2 tanks and you have any tpe of pest problem simply make sure your room is sealed at the moment. Ie no ventilation while doing this. And open the co2 tank valve wide open for about 20 seconds. Hold your breath!!! Leave the room and shut the door quickly. Now leave any vents closed and let it stay super co2 saturated in the room for about 30 mins. After that open the door up and let it air out thoroughly all the pests should now be dead on the floor. Poisened by co2. Should take care of any pest issues. Might have to do it again later to catch larvae/eggs. Doesnt cost but maybe half a bottle of co2!! Hope it helps...

X


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 14, 2011)

NICE CO2!!!!! cant wait till i have some extra $ to get a bottle or two, Then my mites will DIE!!! lol anyway your shits lookin top notch sir!!!! as usual though....... GRRRRREEEAAATTTT!!!! as my friend tony would say.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I'll have a new pic update up this evening, tonight is 3 weeks, only a short 5 weeks til harvest, gotta love perpetual!


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 14, 2011)

cant wait


----------



## xivex (Jan 16, 2011)

Just caught up on this thread. Smoking some bkue dream kept me reading all 38 pages!!! . Good knolwedge about the thrips and spinosad. Nice work. The co2 has been fucking amazing imho also! My babies are loving it as well. This makes me wanna order some G13 PEs!


----------



## Sytha (Jan 16, 2011)

nice grow mate...plus reps


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 16, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> cant wait


 sorry to keep ya waiting but my camera is missing right now  hopefully I can find it around here...


xivex said:


> Just caught up on this thread. Smoking some bkue dream kept me reading all 38 pages!!! . Good knolwedge about the thrips and spinosad. Nice work. The co2 has been fucking amazing imho also! My babies are loving it as well. This makes me wanna order some G13 PEs!


 blue dream is a tasty strain although I've never grown it. U won't be disappointed with them if u do give em a try, trust me.


Sytha said:


> nice grow mate...plus reps


 thanks for the compliments


I am currently drawing up some plans to squeeze another 600w in my closet. I am going to have to downgrade to dual Yield Master II Supremes to make it fit, but it's doable. Then I'll have the 1kw super blue in one and the 600 horti in the other. 600W+600W hps + 400w MH should be tits! I am a little over 3 weeks flowering, so hopefully I'm not too late for this round to improve. I will be buying the supplies and making the changes tomorrow if all goes to plan. Excited to dust this 600w ballast off, been sitting cold almost 6 months!

I just discovered my bathroom plug is on its own 20 amp gfi circuit SCORE! Now I can put the 1kw on that and run the 600, my mother tent and all my other stuff on my bedroom circuit that's a 15 amp.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Things are going sweet. Love the CO2, should have done it sooner only 300 with a timer and guesstimatation but seems to be helping a lot.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2011)

DAY 23...Comon man! lol Im on week 5 and yours look as big as mine...

That is freakin awesome SG. 

Man...they are kickin butt bro...Ill bet you go over 2# this round. 

If you dont I will be shocked. You are screwing up some of my theories about spacing... 

Whats been your ave per plant? Are you topping? I meaning to ask what all the jugs are? Nutes or water? Sorry for all the ? bro, Its a complament...kiss-ass

Thanks for the help on the PE...I agree with your choice, I think I know the Blue Cheese and Jilly sativa dom so, leaving two, Im thinking the bigger one is the PE and the other SB...


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 17, 2011)

SL2 said:


> DAY 23...Comon man! lol Im on week 5 and yours look as big as mine...
> 
> That is freakin awesome SG.
> 
> ...


 I have been averaging 19 ounces or so from 1000 watts with a 8 week flower. I find that the plant count has less to do with yield, it's more the wattage you run. I do top my clones once, and if I were doing seed I would probably top them twice.

The jugs are just filled with tap water to help take up space in the tray. Since I only have 9 pots there was a lot of nutrient required to flood the table, this fixes that.

I'll be able to tell more in flower, and the smell is a dead giveaway a couple weeks after 12/12. But pe is great I'm sure you'll find it a keeper.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 17, 2011)

As planned I was able to get my 600w hps ballast out and fired back up. Rocking 2 Yield Master II Supreme's, one with the 600w the other with the 1kw superblue. Looks really great in the room, much more light across my screen. These run a little hotter so I have them all the way up and the girls seem to be liking them so far. Room hasn't broke 86 and with CO2 I think that's right where I want to be. So with all the additions, I'm hoping to hit a solid 2lbs, maybe more if I get it dialed in better down the road. Can't wait, pics later when I'm less lazy.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 17, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> ......
> The jugs are just filled with tap water to help take up space in the tray. Since I only have 9 pots there was a lot of nutrient required to flood the table, this fixes that.
> ....


ahh, that makes sense



Someguy15 said:


> As planned I was able to get my 600w hps ballast out and fired back up. Rocking 2 Yield Master II Supreme's, one with the 600w the other with the 1kw superblue. Looks really great in the room, much more light across my screen. These run a little hotter so I have them all the way up and the girls seem to be liking them so far. Room hasn't broke 86 and with CO2 I think that's right where I want to be. So with all the additions, I'm hoping to hit a solid 2lbs, maybe more if I get it dialed in better down the road. Can't wait, pics later when I'm less lazy.


I cant wait until I build a bigger flower box..... and have to run my old 400w ballast with mh or hps bulb,....... along side my current 600w hps flower lamp.... until I can afford some new LED panel(s).......

icwidt


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 18, 2011)

It is gonna be a treat to see what the PE does with the CO2 enhancement. Should be record breaking shit for sure!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking great some guy, I just flipped the switch for my first scrog attempt  I had a quick question for you, at what point do you quit tieing the tops down to the chicken wire once they start to stretch? I'm on my second day and figured I would be tieing everthing down to even out the canopies for at least a week or 2 until they start to show bud, should I let them stretch a little ? Thanks in advance and keep doing what your doing, can't wait to see the difference with co2 on a dialed in setup like yours


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 19, 2011)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> It is gonna be a treat to see what the PE does with the CO2 enhancement. Should be record breaking shit for sure!


Thanks man, I'm really excited to see what kinda yields I can get with 1600w and co2  Enough to get my chhc-4 next harvest I'm sure.


SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking great some guy, I just flipped the switch for my first scrog attempt  I had a quick question for you, at what point do you quit tieing the tops down to the chicken wire once they start to stretch? I'm on my second day and figured I would be tieing everthing down to even out the canopies for at least a week or 2 until they start to show bud, should I let them stretch a little ? Thanks in advance and keep doing what your doing, can't wait to see the difference with co2 on a dialed in setup like yours


 I tuck as opposed to tying down, but to each their own. I let my screen go about 7-10 days after the flip before I stop training. It's really a judgement call tho because u want the buds to grow up enough, just not too much, so it's hard to know when ur first time. Lol it's like sex...


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, here's some pics, barely squeezed those hoods in there... and the duct work was a mofo lol




Still gotta wrap the fan with insulation, not looking forward to that. That sucker is loud with no sound dampening.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jan 19, 2011)

damn dude hell fuckin yes to THAT upgrad!!!!! Looking PRIME dog!!! damn!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 19, 2011)

Very very, nice upgrades!! and thanks for the advice! So you tuck yours, I bet that was a pita with the chicken wire. did you cut bigger holes or where you just very gentle while pulling them through lol?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 19, 2011)

DAMN, 1600w closet? With CO2? Movin on up arn't we someguy? lol , good work man! Damn your lucky to be able to screw into your ceiling so easily, my dumb ass can never find a stud or anything near where i need it, i end up just screwing a 2x4 to the ceiling in the end every time. I think the ladies are going to blow your mind this round! i can see a closet full of 2 liter size nugs already!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 19, 2011)

HookdOnChronics said:


> damn dude hell fuckin yes to THAT upgrad!!!!! Looking PRIME dog!!! damn!





SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Very very, nice upgrades!! and thanks for the advice! So you tuck yours, I bet that was a pita with the chicken wire. did you cut bigger holes or where you just very gentle while pulling them through lol?


Thanks guys, I'm pretty excited to see what I can do with this beast of a room!


AudiA6Driver said:


> DAMN, 1600w closet? With CO2? Movin on up arn't we someguy? lol , good work man! Damn your lucky to be able to screw into your ceiling so easily, my dumb ass can never find a stud or anything near where i need it, i end up just screwing a 2x4 to the ceiling in the end every time. I think the ladies are going to blow your mind this round! i can see a closet full of 2 liter size nugs already!


 Luckily hit studs where I needed on the left hood, not so lucky for the fan & the other hood, so I had to use anchors. Those can be a bitch because if u get the hole just slightly too big they turn and don't open properly. But after a hour or so struggling with it, and about 15 new holes in the ceiling later, I got it lol


----------



## xivex (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking great someguy....I'm tuned in and watchin'...could use some advice on my journal if ya get a sec..

I just put a long ass 2'x4' to my ceiling as well and hung all the lights from it. It really makes it easier to adjust if you spend the time to set it up properly. Now I can hang lights anywhere down the room line and not just on the studs.


----------



## Nunotmp (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice upgrade SG..Hoping to do the same soon..Im wanting 2 600 in a few weeks and maybe 2 1000w a few months down the line..How bad does PE smell? On the attitude site it says extreme caution..Is it that bad? My LSD's will be coming down in a week and my NL & SAD are a few weeks out...Damn slower flowers...Im on week 8 now.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nunotmp said:


> Nice upgrade SG..Hoping to do the same soon..Im wanting 2 600 in a few weeks and maybe 2 1000w a few months down the line..How bad does PE smell? On the attitude site it says extreme caution..Is it that bad? My LSD's will be coming down in a week and my NL & SAD are a few weeks out...Damn slower flowers...Im on week 8 now.


 I would say its at least 8/10 on stinkyness. Def not a low odor strain at all lol.


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 29, 2011)

Simply amazing 15! +rep and then some! I wish my wife would let me go that big but since she want, thanx 4 sharring ur pics, lol.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 30, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> Simply amazing 15! +rep and then some! I wish my wife would let me go that big but since she want, thanx 4 sharring ur pics, lol.


 Thanks mass, mine help me set mine up so I guess I should be grateful lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 30, 2011)

Things are going pretty well. Touch of heat stress due to switching the lights mid grow, but I'll size them up better next time.


----------



## xivex (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice buds someguy15!! Very thick and green!


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 30, 2011)

DAYMN! Those are some pretty girls this round, the CO2 is kicken ass in that closet! Day 50 is gana be of the chain lol, looking good man, some happy girls defiantly.


----------



## rzza (Jan 30, 2011)

me thinks this is gonna get fat


----------



## OGPanda (Jan 30, 2011)

Your setup makes me sooooooo jealous.


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 30, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> Your setup makes me sooooooo jealous.


Dito! Dito!


----------



## DroSmokinMI (Feb 1, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/386597-medical-scrog-my-first-real-6.html

This one....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/387536-go-big-go-home-mpb-3.html


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 1, 2011)

xivex said:


> Nice buds someguy15!! Very thick and green!


 Thanks for checkin in man. Your doing great work on your first grow, can't wait to see what changes u implement next time.


AudiA6Driver said:


> DAYMN! Those are some pretty girls this round, the CO2 is kicken ass in that closet! Day 50 is gana be of the chain lol, looking good man, some happy girls defiantly.


 For sure, loving the co2 just need a controller now. I'll be sure to get some pre harvest pics for curious eyes lol


rzza said:


> me thinks this is gonna get fat


 haha yeah bro shes already a fatty, can't wait to see how much she swells up


OGPanda said:


> Your setup makes me sooooooo jealous.





masscom25 said:


> Dito! Dito!


 Thanks lol Bits and pieces guys, you can get anything u want with enough time. I started with a 400w and small flood and drain setup, just over a year ago. Feel like I've come a long way in that time.


DroSmokinMI said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/386597-medical-scrog-my-first-real-6.html
> 
> What up man?


 Puttin work in everyday son... lol ok not really. Sick grows though, scrogs are like the art of weed sculpting.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 2, 2011)

WoW bro never gets old stopping in here!!! I just put up pics of my girls 2 weeks into flowering, the chicken wire seems to be working pretty good so far  Its funny because you can really see the difference in the strains when your scrogging them together. Anyway, keep it up man your an inspiration to my future grow lol.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 2, 2011)

This is gonna be rediculous man. Those buds are huge already. I am going to go out on limb and say that 35 gram bud will be closer to 50g. This one right here


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 3, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> WoW bro never gets old stopping in here!!! I just put up pics of my girls 2 weeks into flowering, the chicken wire seems to be working pretty good so far  Its funny because you can really see the difference in the strains when your scrogging them together. Anyway, keep it up man your an inspiration to my future grow lol.


 Yeah noticed the same thing with my afgans and pineapples. Glad to hear it, thanks.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> This is gonna be rediculous man. Those buds are huge already. I am going to go out on limb and say that 35 gram bud will be closer to 50g. This one right here


 Hope so, there are definitely some that will break the 35g mark. Some of the afgans are huge, but a little hard to tell in the pics. Got about 2.5 weeks left starting the shooting powder now so it should be good. Hey when do u usually cut out CO2? 2 weeks before harvest? Thanks for all your insight brotha!



Also picked up a Blue Lab Guardian which I am absolutely loving. PH probes are kinda gay (new before I baught it) but just dealing with the calibration, and keeping drops to double check it. It's nice just having a quick glance and seeing everything I'd want to know.


----------



## xivex (Feb 3, 2011)

The guardian rocks! Love miNe, best meter available! 

As for co2, supposed to drop it down to like 700-800 ppm the last 2 weeks. Thats what im gonna do...hope it helps! Max yield recommended that. Google co2 maximum yield articles. There Are several for reading.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dude I am getting a little jealous now. lol I have looked at the ph res meters, but I would need two since I have two reserviors. As for the CO2, I just drop it down during the last 10 days. 1200 ppm for the first few days, then down to 800 the last week. I had read that you don't need it at the end, but when I cut it out completely the last two weeks, the plants stalled at the end. I mean they just didn't fatten up much during the last couple of weeks. So, I have been doing it this way the last couple of grows with good results. I guess the idea is that reducing the co2 allows them to ripen.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 3, 2011)

xivex said:


> The guardian rocks! Love miNe, best meter available!
> 
> As for co2, supposed to drop it down to like 700-800 ppm the last 2 weeks. Thats what im gonna do...hope it helps! Max yield recommended that. Google co2 maximum yield articles. There Are several for reading.


 thanks I'll have a look into that.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Dude I am getting a little jealous now. lol I have looked at the ph res meters, but I would need two since I have two reserviors. As for the CO2, I just drop it down during the last 10 days. 1200 ppm for the first few days, then down to 800 the last week. I had read that you don't need it at the end, but when I cut it out completely the last two weeks, the plants stalled at the end. I mean they just didn't fatten up much during the last couple of weeks. So, I have been doing it this way the last couple of grows with good results. I guess the idea is that reducing the co2 allows them to ripen.


 If I had two or more reservoirs I would probably have to get the bluelab handheld instead. I mean 2 rezs is 700, and that is just insane, even more would be out of the question pretty much.

For the CO2 I'll probably just decrease my flow rate to half of its current setting. I'm still using a timer and guestimation so ppm adjustments are kinda outta the question. chhc-4 here I come lol


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

price on the new gadget?


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 3, 2011)

rzza said:


> price on the new gadget?


 330 local. More like 300 online but mich could use the help lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea, I will stick to my HANNA hand held for now. It is funny though, now it is me wanting what you got. lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 5, 2011)

damn sg lookin great def got some fat buds in that canopy!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 5, 2011)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Yea, I will stick to my HANNA hand held for now. It is funny though, now it is me wanting what you got. lol


 True compliment from a guy on point as you. thanks bro.


rastadred22 said:


> damn sg lookin great def got some fat buds in that canopy!


 Hell yeah they are just gettin bigger too. The pics don't do afgan the justice, but I think she'll be a heavy yielder too.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yum yum can't wait!


----------



## DroSmokinMI (Feb 5, 2011)

The ladies look amazing man!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn bro everything is looking sweet! Can't wait to see what you pull off this one.


----------



## xivex (Feb 7, 2011)

SIGH...those look ridiculous man!  

SO JEALOUS!


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 7, 2011)

lookin real good those are some fatttttt buids man
so is that afghan hindu kush?


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 12, 2011)

DroSmokinMI said:


> The ladies look amazing man!


 haha I think you'll enjoy this medicine my friend.


SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Damn bro everything is looking sweet! Can't wait to see what you pull off this one.


 For sure dude, glad I inspired u to check out the scrog, bet your loving it already. It was love at first grow for me lol


xivex said:


> SIGH...those look ridiculous man!
> 
> SO JEALOUS!


 They are looking fatter by the day. I must say the H&G shooting powder really makes them 'bolt' extra weight on at the end. It's crazy the difference from the ionic lineup I was using.


rastadred22 said:


> lookin real good those are some fatttttt buids man
> so is that afghan hindu kush?


 I think, it's World of Seeds - Afgan Kush, idk its from their legend collection, I loved the tester plant I grew 6 months back.


----------



## DroSmokinMI (Feb 12, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> haha I think you'll enjoy this medicine my friend.
> 
> They are looking fatter by the day. I must say the H&G shooting powder really makes them 'bolt' extra weight on at the end. It's crazy the difference from the ionic lineup I was using.


Yeah man I will be in the clouds for sure... Pics of bolting?


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 16, 2011)

OOO EEE these are huge. Love H&G and Co2! Raiderfan, as u predicted, that fat pineapple bud got soo heavy shes nearly horizontal lmao.


----------



## xivex (Feb 16, 2011)

Christ! I can smell the pineapples from here!, are your pics scratch n sniff? 

X


----------



## litljohn (Feb 16, 2011)

woe,thats awesome sg,i think i just got a chub,lol,keep up the good work man.i cant wait to expand more and get my co2 and extra lights


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 16, 2011)

ughh. i cant wait to get my hands on sum PE.. youve been growin it for a WHILE now... and still seem to npt be sick of it yet. hahaha. just shows how bomb it really is. =) plants look great man.... as usual. =D


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just beautiful SG! I just ordered more PE seeds for outside this year and I think I am going to pop a couple now just so I can get an indoor round in before I move outside. How long did it take from seed to get them big enough to cut clones? 
I can't wait to see your yeild. Glad to hear you like the H&G. I am suprised more people don't use it over AN. It is so easy and consistant.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 17, 2011)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Just beautiful SG! I just ordered more PE seeds for outside this year and I think I am going to pop a couple now just so I can get an indoor round in before I move outside. How long did it take from seed to get them big enough to cut clones?
> I can't wait to see your yeild. Glad to hear you like the H&G. I am suprised more people don't use it over AN. It is so easy and consistant.


 I'd say she's clone ready in about 5 weeks from seed. Maybe 6 if you need to cut a lot of clones. She has weak branches for all the bud she puts on so be ready to support the hell outta her lol


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

someguy, the cops who just raided my house LOVED your avatar. they go LOOK AT THAT NUGGET!! and the other guy said ....HOLY CRAP, THATS MASSIVE. i just LOLed it was funny.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cops creep me out. Not because I'm doing anything wrong, but because of technicalities and the lack of innocence until proven guilty. I noticed you mentioned locks, were they concerned other people had access to the area? Enclosed locked facility which permits access by only a caregiver or a registered patient.


----------



## disposition84 (Feb 19, 2011)

You're thread has me totally stoaked to see how the PE turns out.

Ladies look great!


----------



## rzza (Feb 19, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Cops creep me out. Not because I'm doing anything wrong, but because of technicalities and the lack of innocence until proven guilty. I noticed you mentioned locks, were they concerned other people had access to the area? Enclosed locked facility which permits access by only a caregiver or a registered patient.


ya know what? i have a five year old son and no door on my grow room. however, i have all my plants in a large tent and thats locked. they were very nice and they didnt try to get me on any technicalities that i kNOW they could have written me up for.

im with you, they creep me out too but this time im very happy its done.

i heart hazel park


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well they are all down drying at various intervals. Check the roots out, never seen anything quite like it, no medium in the tray at all. Those afgan kushs really wanted more rootspace...maybe I'll switch to 3gals eventually, but my current living arrangements don't allow me any more space for now. Pics have a 2 liter for size comparison.

I'll report back later with the total weight when all the drying has finished.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks amazing SG, what are you hoping for on yield this time around? Did the co2 seem to make a big difference?


----------



## Giunther (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks quite good


----------



## rzza (Feb 22, 2011)

you sure love them donkey dicks dont ya?!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 23, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looks amazing SG, what are you hoping for on yield this time around? Did the co2 seem to make a big difference?


 Hoping for 2 lbs, but the late addition of the 600 means 24-28 more realistically. CO2 seemed to help them bulk up great and it def helped them tolerate the temps being 86-90 all the time. I'm hoping when I get a controller and a sealed room I will see more benefit.


Giunther said:


> Looks quite good


 Thanks all the way to London.


rzza said:


> you sure love them donkey dicks dont ya?!


 Hell yeah, I'm thinkin I might have a 2 ounce bud this time... We'll c when this afgan finishes drying up.

The harvest took about 40 man hours total, crazy how much work it takes. I put in 28 hours in 2 days...GRIND HARD.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 23, 2011)

New ladies on point. Goal is 2 LB.


----------



## DroSmokinMI (Feb 23, 2011)

New ladies are lookin good boss.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like a good goal, what kind of lighting are you using now? Your still running the flood an drain right?

New girls look great and glad to see your sticking with the chicken wire!

When you get a chance come by and take a look at my screen, I just finished up my 5 the week of flowering and things are looking good I just think I did too much training so it might have hurt my yield a little. My screen is probably like 6-8" from the top of my tallest buds. The problem is I was doing 3 different strains and wanted to keep the canopy as even as possible.. anyway I'm rambling, looking forward to learning from you so I can get shit on point lol...


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 24, 2011)

DroSmokinMI said:


> New ladies are lookin good boss.


 Thanks bro. Enjoy the new Afgans.


SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Sounds like a good goal, what kind of lighting are you using now? Your still running the flood an drain right?
> 
> New girls look great and glad to see your sticking with the chicken wire!
> 
> When you get a chance come by and take a look at my screen, I just finished up my 5 the week of flowering and things are looking good I just think I did too much training so it might have hurt my yield a little. My screen is probably like 6-8" from the top of my tallest buds. The problem is I was doing 3 different strains and wanted to keep the canopy as even as possible.. anyway I'm rambling, looking forward to learning from you so I can get shit on point lol...


 Yep, still flood & drain. Really love the f&d tables for tight spaces. Ebb & Gro Buckets or RDWC (ir Undercurrent) are what I would really like to do, if I had the room. For lighting I have Hortilux bulbs, 600 hps on left side and 1000 dual arc super blue (600w hps & 400w mh) on the right side, both in Yieldmaster 2 Supreme hoods. I am now going to up my goal to 2.25 Lbs... Not 100% yet on round 7 weight, but it's looking to be 2 lbs or more, we'll c.

And yeah the chicken wire is great as long as u help the branches through after stopping training. I've only had maybe 2 buds I actually had to cut apart a little due to them growing into/through the screen wrong. To the naysayers, I say to each his own.

I'll drop by soon.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Thanks bro. Enjoy the new Afgans.
> 
> Yep, still flood & drain. Really love the f&d tables for tight spaces. Ebb & Gro Buckets or RDWC (ir Undercurrent) are what I would really like to do, if I had the room. For lighting I have Hortilux bulbs, 600 hps on left side and 1000 dual arc super blue (600w hps & 400w mh) on the right side, both in Yieldmaster 2 Supreme hoods. I am now going to up my goal to 2.25 Lbs... Not 100% yet on round 7 weight, but it's looking to be 2 lbs or more, we'll c.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice setup! So 1600 watts total? thanks again for the info, its much appreciated! Cant wait to hear the final yield of the last one.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 26, 2011)

Final yield is in! I won't do exact grams as it has been in various stages of drying and it's hard to get an exact number...but total I got 12 ounces of the Pineapple Express and 22 ounces of Afgan Kush. Makes 34 oz total for 0.6 GPW. I broke 2lbs HELL YEAH! I knew there was some serious weight hiding in the afgans in there, pics just really didn't show it well.


----------



## xivex (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice man! I cant wait to see what i pull..

X


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 28, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Final yield is in! I won't do exact grams as it has been in various stages of drying and it's hard to get an exact number...but total I got 12 ounces of the Pineapple Express and 22 ounces of Afgan Kush. Makes 34 oz total for 0.6 GPW. I broke 2lbs HELL YEAH! I knew there was some serious weight hiding in the afgans in there, pics just really didn't show it well.


Thats awesome bro, congrats!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 6, 2011)

xivex said:


> Very nice man! I cant wait to see what i pull..
> 
> X





SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats awesome bro, congrats!


 Thanks guys. I will post some new pics of round 8 tonight... I've been slackin a bit on updates as they are less than perfect this round  Should have vegged 1-2 more days before the flip, o well, I think it will work out ok.

Also considering picking up the chhc-4 but man it's hard to plunk down 800 on one thing, that I doubt will improve my yield all that much. X, I need some convincing lol


----------



## xivex (Mar 6, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Thanks guys. I will post some new pics of round 8 tonight... I've been slackin a bit on updates as they are less than perfect this round  Should have vegged 1-2 more days before the flip, o well, I think it will work out ok.
> 
> Also considering picking up the chhc-4 but man it's hard to plunk down 800 on one thing, that I doubt will improve my yield all that much. X, I need some convincing lol


Convincing? $800? Pfffttt.....Ive had zero problems with mine and love it. Shrubs and Jesus both run one. What more can i say? 

Grab one online for around $550-575 if ya look. I just told my local shop guy to order me one and that i expected him to price match the 570 i found online at the time. He looked it up called on the price from his supplier and said sure no problem to the $570 price matching. I wouldnt wanna pay $800 for one either! 

When you do order one make sure you get the chhc-4 so you get the newest improvements and not the older chhc-1 that some still sell..

I love mine honestly. The only thing i run thats controlled by it at the moment is the co2 regulator but it does that awesomely. Other than that since my ac and dehum are independent of it, i only use its environmental monitoring capabilities. Id Imagine its probe is significantly more accurate/sensitive to true environmental conditions at plant canopy levels than most of the other over the counter store bought probes, so this is also something to consider. True, accurate environmental monitoring at canopy levels. 

Then again you could just get the cppm-4 and save another 100-150 or so if you only care about co2 and no env monitoring or other functionality. Its the same as the chhc-4 in co2 functionality, but thats the only thing it does. 

With your setup and talent bro, i have every faith that youd make great use of a chhc-4 and would find ways to make it worth while in your grows! 

X


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 6, 2011)

xivex said:


> Convincing? $800? Pfffttt.....Ive had zero problems with mine and love it. Shrubs and Jesus both run one. What more can i say?
> 
> Grab one online for around $550-575 if ya look. I just told my local shop guy to order me one and that i expected him to price match the 570 i found online at the time. He looked it up called on the price from his supplier and said sure no problem to the $570 price matching. I wouldnt wanna pay $800 for one either!
> 
> ...


 Great tips man, I would love a good canopy temp vs just my room temp. Most other sensors heat up too much under the light to be accurate I find. I'll see if they do price matching and if not I guess I'll have to go online. Grow Light Express has never let me down, just takes a while with shipping and all but worth the savings. The other thing is I like to support Michigan whenever possible, because let's face it, our state is in dire need. But an extra 200 idk that's a lil steep. Thanks again man appreciate the time.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking pretty good. Wish I vegged maybe 1 more day is all, but I think it'll all work out just fine. Hopefully those gaps on the sides fill in a lil better too. Got a new oscillating fan going in there to help move the co2 around better.



Questions/Comments/Concerns?


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Killing it as usual, looks fucking fantastic!

How do you like your bluelab meter? I've been in the market 
for a 24/7 meter such as that.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 7, 2011)

disposition84 said:


> Killing it as usual, looks fucking fantastic!
> 
> How do you like your bluelab meter? I've been in the market
> for a 24/7 meter such as that.


 Love it. A bit pricey and some maintenance, but its awesome just having a glance at it instead of fumbling with stuff. I got the cleaning kit for both the PH and EC probes and clean/calibrate monthly.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 7, 2011)

lookin good man! looks like ur off to another great start


----------



## xivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Love it. A bit pricey and some maintenance, but its awesome just having a glance at it instead of fumbling with stuff. I got the cleaning kit for both the PH and EC probes and clean/calibrate monthly.


You might wanna check it more often than monthly man. I got my guardian and the full bluelab clean/calibrate kit and was doing it monthly until i noticed a problem...when i cleaned and calibrated it, it was off by 0.3. Not a ton, but still...i cleaned and calibrated it every 10-14 days after that. No problems now.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 9, 2011)

Outstanding run as usual man. Big props!! I popped a couple of the PE a couple weeks ago for mothers, so I am hoping they get big enough to cut clones in the next few weeks. Anwway Bro, just wanted to give you some props. Rep if I can


----------



## upperline (Mar 11, 2011)

subb'd + rep. better late than never to pull up a seat


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Mar 13, 2011)

Someguy tearin it up!! Setup is lookin way better then the last time i stoped by. Nice monitor too, i need to get one of those soon, i think ill be purchasing a co2 tank as i dont want to keep dumpin money into co2 bags, which work pretty good btw. Anyway glad to see your still rockin your sick nice clean setup, Ill try and swing by occasionally and see how things are goin for ya. Thanks for stoppin by and sayin hello also.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 19, 2011)

xivex said:


> You might wanna check it more often than monthly man. I got my guardian and the full bluelab clean/calibrate kit and was doing it monthly until i noticed a problem...when i cleaned and calibrated it, it was off by 0.3. Not a ton, but still...i cleaned and calibrated it every 10-14 days after that. No problems now.


 Seems to be working very accuratly with just montly cals. I whipe it off but only do full out cleanings once a month, seems to be alright. Maybe the ph probe will become more picky over time but for now its good. I still have drops to double check it too so I should be covered.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Outstanding run as usual man. Big props!! I popped a couple of the PE a couple weeks ago for mothers, so I am hoping they get big enough to cut clones in the next few weeks. Anwway Bro, just wanted to give you some props. Rep if I can


 Thanks much my man, hope the PE works out as well for u as it has me.


upperline said:


> subb'd + rep. better late than never to pull up a seat


 Welcome and thanks!


AudiA6Driver said:


> Someguy tearin it up!! Setup is lookin way better then the last time i stoped by. Nice monitor too, i need to get one of those soon, i think ill be purchasing a co2 tank as i dont want to keep dumpin money into co2 bags, which work pretty good btw. Anyway glad to see your still rockin your sick nice clean setup, Ill try and swing by occasionally and see how things are goin for ya. Thanks for stoppin by and sayin hello also.


 Hell yeah tanked CO2 is where its at when u have heat issues. Monitors are great saves a lot of time on checking over and over. Should have another great round here, goal is still set at 2 lbs, we'll see how she turns out here in the next four weeks.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 19, 2011)

Movin right along~ running at 2.0EC now for week 4, just ending.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 9, 2011)

Haven't updated in forever, sorry, life got a bit crazy for a while. Round 8 plants are harvested and I got a new round starting flower today. Pulled about 32 oz again so the slightly smaller plants didn't seem to matter. Round 9 will be my last harvest with Afgan Kush, I started a couple new mothers for new strains to try. Giving Nirvana's PPP a go and also trying the World of Seeds: Northern Lights x Skunk 1. Got them in Waterfarms, hoping this lets me leave them unattended for at least 5 days. Currently I'm hand watering my mothers and its a pita that needs to be done daily. Anyhow that's the new plans, dunno how many updates I'll be doing but I'll be lurking in case anyone is still watching.


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2011)

damnnnn mannnnnn.... 32 ounces... im jealous! im happy if i get 32 grams. hahaha


----------



## Someguy15 (May 12, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> damnnnn mannnnnn.... 32 ounces... im jealous! im happy if i get 32 grams. hahaha


 Hey everyone has different scales, if your getting bomb smoke that's what counts. Here's one that makes me drool lol http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f158/60-x-1000-watts-under-current-hydro-20-tons-ac-some-co2-19366/index45.html#post372096


----------



## litljohn (May 14, 2011)

lookin good as alway sg,i just moved and got a new setup,come check out the new journal


----------



## Someguy15 (May 15, 2011)

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Product: Barneys Farm Vanilla Kush Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BARE62
Price: $55.28

Product: Pick & Mix Seeds Cali Connection Blackwater Seeds
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 5
Product Code: PICT268
Price: $60.91

Product: Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Sour Kush/du
Price: $97.57

Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds California Hash Plant
Quantity: 1
Product Code: free seed
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Fruit Automatic
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Moby Dick
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds White Siberian
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Can't wait to try this lineup out. Getting on the Sour Kush asap, may have to hold out on the others. So many strains so little space lol
[/FONT]


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2011)

damnnnn mannnn.. well heyyyy.. if u dont have enough space... i wouldnt mind growing some of them here for ya...  lol the blackwater should be great!! i didnt know they were sellin those seeds? thought they were strictly released for the cannabis cup? ur lucky mann... wish i had money to buys seeds like that. =( keep up the great work man. i love following your grows


----------



## Someguy15 (May 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> damnnnn mannnn.. well heyyyy.. if u dont have enough space... i wouldnt mind growing some of them here for ya...  lol the blackwater should be great!! i didnt know they were sellin those seeds? thought they were strictly released for the cannabis cup? ur lucky mann... wish i had money to buys seeds like that. =( keep up the great work man. i love following your grows


 lol yeah the blackwater was a impulse purchase. I just stumbled across it on cali connect seeds and decided I had to have it from the looks of the pic. No fems tho so I grabbed 5 reg seeds, hoping I can find a keeper mom in those. I just can't decide what my 4th strain should be. I'll have Pineapple Express, Northernlights x Skunk 1, Pure Power Plant and something from this new order. Probably either the blackwater or sour kush but I just dunno haha. o and my trick for keeping seed prices down is simply having mothers. I love taking 1 seed and turning it into 50+ plants lol gotta have the space tho, but I think for any decent sized setup mothers r a must! I will say I envy the seed users variety tho, they always getting a new sample, takes me forever to pick a new mom, take cuttings and then actually get a harvest without interrupting the perpetual cycles. But hey u got some chrons, I'm sure u could trade some for green and then get seeds lol

I'm also going to be moving again after this harvest so new setup plans are in the works. I maybe switching to 3x 600, or running 2x1000 not sure yet. I was going to have an entire bedroom, get a undercurrent and go nuts, but it's looking like i'm going to have a roommate for at least 4 months. So it's looking like back to the closets for me lol as long as I get setup to pull 1 lb per month ill be happy.

I'll take some pics of the ladies and post them up tonight. Tonight is 1 week flowering and the screen is looking set to explode!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 17, 2011)

Here are the lovely ladies ending week 1 of flower. Been tucking them up until now and I just brought the shoots through. Here we go!



I'll get some shots of the mothers here in a week or so when they've put on some size. New strains in a couple months woohooo!


----------



## jacknpurp (May 17, 2011)

damn i jus read thru all 47 pages high as hell...nice job man, i tried perpetual but the paranoia got to me..was wondering if you are topping these plants at all? from these recent pics I can't find any topping but they look bushy..


----------



## Someguy15 (May 17, 2011)

jacknpurp said:


> damn i jus read thru all 47 pages high as hell...nice job man, i tried perpetual but the paranoia got to me..was wondering if you are topping these plants at all? from these recent pics I can't find any topping but they look bushy..


 thanks for the look through bro. I used to top the PE when it was vegging but I learned it branched plenty on its own, almost too much if I topped. I have been topping the afgan kush in veg tho because it likes to grow single cola style and this get's me at least 4 good colas. So to sum it up, branchy genetics don't worry about topping, single cola top them to fill the scrog. I'm still vegging about 4 weeks from the clones being rooted. They go from cuttings to what you see above in about 8 weeks total, really impressive to watch lol


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 17, 2011)

Things are still lookin good here Props to ya sir!! And ya i know what ya mean about topping the PE lol, 3 gal pot, bitch is about 3.5 feet wide lol kinda star shapped though, looks nice, takes up WAY to much room


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 17, 2011)

Oh and good choice with the major DinaFem purchase!!! I've got a couple of their shit and its TOP SHELF imo, Critical + has huge nugs, smallest stems in the world and no leaves which is nice for the trimming. Cloud 9 is so skunky, and like to double in size once flowered, And their WW is the best shit ive seen in a while, DENSE shitty smelly stuff is how id describe it. SO white though, and grows very compact which kills in my tent. Anyway good luck with the new strains, glad to see ya still running the PE, i will keep her around for a while also, my mother is about 6 feet tall now so i had to start a new one.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 17, 2011)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Oh and good choice with the major DinaFem purchase!!! I've got a couple of their shit and its TOP SHELF imo, Critical + has huge nugs, smallest stems in the world and no leaves which is nice for the trimming. Cloud 9 is so skunky, and like to double in size once flowered, And their WW is the best shit ive seen in a while, DENSE shitty smelly stuff is how id describe it. SO white though, and grows very compact which kills in my tent. Anyway good luck with the new strains, glad to see ya still running the PE, i will keep her around for a while also, my mother is about 6 feet tall now so i had to start a new one.


Those r some nice PE shots. I love how she grows and smokes so couldn't let her go. The dinafems were freebies but it was def a incentive to order my other strains. I feel like I really cant go wrong picking any of them. I'll have to consult my patients and see which they would prefer I try.


----------



## chronicman210 (Jul 31, 2011)

had the same exact 8ong... but the perculaters were alien skulls  stupid room mate broke the bottom flask part on the tile... so far he only gave me 180 of the 380+ piece...


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

heyyyy mannn. u still around?? havent heard anyting from ya in a while. hope ur doing good man


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 23, 2011)

Just catching up. Can't wait to get back in here and give this thread the full read through it deserves! Subbed for sure.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 26, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyyyy mannn. u still around?? havent heard anyting from ya in a while. hope ur doing good man


 Still lurking around man. Everything is all good just got lazy with the journaling. I was thinkin about starting a thread once I get my new veg setup done. Gonna have 16 4 foot t5's over a 4x4 for veg and 2k over a 3x3 and 4x4 for flower.


kriznarf said:


> Just catching up. Can't wait to get back in here and give this thread the full read through it deserves! Subbed for sure.


 It's a little out of date but might be a few nugets around in here.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 2, 2011)

I vote get a new thread up so I can start following from scratch!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 2, 2011)

haha alright bro, I'll start one once I finish all this setting up. I will take some pics on the way and I have some of veg to help fill it in from the beginning. And we can start right in flower, perfect no boring shit lol new place will call for a new thread tho, stay tuned and thanks for the interest.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2011)

*NEW THREAD*

*SG15's 2kw Flood & Drain Perpetual - PE, NLxS, Sour Kush, PPP*


----------

